# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Homage to Bob Leibowitz

## Reinardo

Homage to Bob Leibowitz

(engl. Liebowitz gesprochen)

Von Bob Leibowitz ist allgemein bekannt, dass er radikale, die Lebensqualität beeinträchtigende Therapien ablehnt und an deren Stelle die von ihm entwickelte Dreifache Hormonblockade (DHB) anbietet. 
Das Besondere an der Therapie ist, dass er sie in einer Art und Weise gestaltet, dass einerseits der Erfolg der Hormontherapie maximiert, die Risiken und Nebenwirkungen der Therapie aber minimiert werden. Er erreicht dies durch die gleichzeitige Gabe von drei Komponenten: (LHRH-Analoga, Antiandrogen, Proscar) und eine zeitliche Begrenzung der Therapie auf 13 Monate, damit Osteoporose sich nicht entwickeln und auch eine chemische Kastration nicht eintreten kann. In einem möglichst frühzeitigen Krankheitsstadium eingesetzt, kann bei überwiegend homogener Krebszellstruktur die Therapie sogar zu einem neuen biologischen Gleichgewicht, d.h. zur Heilung führen. Bob Leibowitz spricht in diesen Fällen vom Erreichen eines stabilen PSA-Plateaus. 
Ein großes Plus der Therapie ist auch, dass sie für deutsche Kassenpatienten realisierbar und bezahlbar ist und dass man Urologen finden kann, die bereit sind, sie zu unterstützen.

Gegen Bob Leibowitz und die DHB ist viel polemisiert worden, auch und besonders in diesem Forum. Aber mal abgesehen von den großen Namen mancher seiner Kritiker finde ich die Kritiken meist oberflächlich und formalistisch und sie lassen oft auch erkennen, dass man Leibowitz weder selbst gelesen noch wirklich mit der Therapie sich auseinandergesetzt hat. 

Die Konzeption der Therapie ist genial. Und sie sollte Neudiagnostizierten als eine alternative schulmedizinische Behandlungsmöglichkeit vorgestellt und nicht verschwiegen werden. Man kann Einzelheiten nachlesen unter den auf der Frontseite des Forums genannten Links. Sowie in englischer Sprache auf der amerikanischen Website http://www.compassionateoncology.org/

Was mir an Bob Leibowitz so sehr gefällt:

- dass er die DHB aus Beobachtung von Krankheitsverläufen heraus entwickelt hat und sie so auch fortentwickelt, und sich nicht auf Studien oder vorgegebene Behandlungsrichtlinien stützt

- dass die Nebenwirkungen und Risiken der Hormontherapie bei ihm einen so hohen Stellenwert haben

- dass er antiangiogene, das Krebswachstum hemmende Medikamente einsetzt, um auch ohne Hormon- oder Chemotherapie den PSA-Wert zu stabilisieren

- dass er die leichte Hormontherapie entwickelt hat, welche bei fast gleichem Effekt den Organismus weniger belastet

- dass er bei erhöhtem Risiko oder bei einem Zukurzgreifen der Hormontherapie diese mit einer frühzeitigen leichten Chemotherapie kombiniert

-dass er gute Ratschläge zu Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln gibt

- dass die DHB eine spätere Operation oder Bestrahlung nicht ausschließt

- dass er nicht wissenschaftlich sondern mitfühlend spricht

Bob, you are my hero !

Reinardo


Nachtrag. An die Kritiker der Therapie. Das Argument, dass die Therapie durch die deutschen Leitlinien nicht gedeckt sei, ist ein rein formalistisches, desgleichen der oft gelesene Hinweis, es handele sich bei der DHB um eine nur experimentelle Therapie. Substanzieller ist der Vorhalt der Zytopathologen, auch Böckings, Hormontherapie würde generell nur die Masse gering entarteter Krebszellen vernichten und durch Selektion insbesondere bei Krebs in fortgeschrittenem Stadium den Patienten zwar vorübergehend entlasten, das Leben letztendlich als eine Folge der Selektion aber verkürzen. Hierzu lässt sich sagen, dass Leibowitz das auch erkannt hat und anstelle der von den Zytopathologen in diesen Fällen empfohlenen Strahlentherapie die frühzeitigeleichte Chemotherapie einsetzt. Kritik kommt auch daher, dass bei vielen Patienten in Deutschland das sog. stabile Plateau. sich nicht eingestellt hat und der PSA-Wert nach einigen Jahren wieder anwuchs. Es ist leider so, dass die Erwartungen überhöht waren. Die Therapie wird als reine Hormontherapie immer dann versagen, wenn bei Therapiebeginn bereits vorhandene hormonresistente Krebszellen die DHB überleben und der Krebs dann erneut zu wachsen beginnt. Wunder kann die DHB nicht vollbringen. Aber sie ist eine Chance und verschafft einen Zeitgewinn

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinhard,




> Aber sie ist eine Chance und verschafft einen Zeitgewinn


Und genau das bezweifle ich, denn Deine dritte Säule in der PCa Szene, Prof. Tribukait, hat in Studien ermittelt, dass ab tetraploider Verteilung die Hormontherapie zur Lebensverkürzung führt und dass bei peridiploider Verteilung 14 Jahre Beobachtungszeit nicht ausgereicht haben, für die Hormontherapie einen Überlebensvorteil aufzuzeigen. Oder mit meinen Worten ausgedrückt, sind alle mit einem Anfangskrebs mit peridiploider Verteilung besser mit WB (Warte und Beobachte) dran als sich die DHB anzutun, denn die DHB ist für viele Betroffene eine sehr belastende Therapie, oft mit größeren Nebenwirkungen als die kurativen Therapien und eine Therapie, die auch nach dem Absetzen unschöne Langzeitwirkungen haben kann. Die von Dir immer wieder proklamierte Verniedlichung der DHB ist fehl am Platze.
Das war mein Statement zur DHB als kurative Ersatztherapie, denn nun geht es in die Kirche. Die Enkelinnen wirken im Krippenspiel mit und erwarten, dass der Opa dabei ist.

Ich wünsche ein gesegnetes und hoffentlich auch fröhliches Weihnachtsfest.
Knut.

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Knut,
die Entscheidung zur WB wirst Du bei jedem x-beliebigen Arzt selbst vertreten müssen. Egal ob niedergelassener Uro, der Dich am liebsten sofort auf den OP-Tisch  zerren würde, oder beim Strahlentherapeut, der Dir die Strahlentherapie als Goldstandard empfiehlt oder beim  Uni-Professor, der zumindest vorgibt, unbefangen zu sein. Auch Dr. Bob mußt Du  zugestehen, daß er seine Abneigung gegen Stahl und Strahl vertreten darf  und die DHB empfiehlt. Doch fändest Du wahrscheinlich bei ihm noch am  ehesten den Zuspruch zur WB, vorausgesetzt, er ist von Deinen persönlichen Voraussetzungen überzeugt. 
Du kannst  nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen und solltest genau so fragen: Warum  mir eine RPE oder RT antun, wenn ich mit der WB auskomme! Die  Angelegenheit relativiert sich, wenn Du gerechterweise die DHB mit der  RPE oder der RT vergleichst.
Im Gegensatz zur RT oder RPE ist mir dabei nicht ganz klar, welche unschöne Langzeitwirkungen die DHB in der Off-Phase noch haben soll.
Viele Grüße,
Peter

----------


## Felix*

> Gegen Bob Leibowitz und die DHB ist viel polemisiert worden, auch und besonders in diesem Forum.


Reinardos Reinstpolemik. Richtig wäre:

Gegen  u n d  f ü r  Bob Leibowitz und die DHB ist viel polemisiert worden, auch und besonders in diesem Forum. 

F ü r  besonders viel und ausdauernd durch Reinardo.




> In einem möglichst frühzeitigen Krankheitsstadium eingesetzt, kann bei überwiegend homogener Krebszellstruktur die Therapie sogar zu einem neuen biologischen Gleichgewicht, d.h. zur Heilung führen. Bob Leibowitz spricht in diesen Fällen vom Erreichen eines „stabilen PSA-Plateaus“.


Reinardo ist es gelungen, in genau 2 Sätzen die gesamte Crux der DHB zusammenzufassen. Soweit mir bekannt ist, hat Leibowitz das "stabile PSA-Plateau" grundsätzlich mit der DHB verknüpft. Sollte ich mich irren und Leibowitz hätte die Heilungsaussichten bzw. das "stabile PSA-Plateau" explizid nur für "möglichst frühe Krankheitsstadien" proklamiert, dann bitte ich um entsprechende Zitierung aus einer der vielen Leibowitz-Schriften.




> Die Konzeption der Therapie ist genial.


Aber nur für Dumme, die darauf hereinfallen. Das Konzept konnte man vor 15 oder 20 Jahren mangels Unwissentheit vielleicht noch tolerieren. Hörte sich ja auch toll an: 13 Monate lang ein paar Spritzen und Tabletten und alles ist gut. Es sind ja auch genügend Männer in die DHB eingestiegen.

Aber so genial ist das DHB-Konzept gar nicht. Im Gegenteil, ich sage: Wer heutzutage, nach rund 20 Jahren DHB-Misserfolg diese androgene Primärtherapie mit Heilungs- und stabilen Plateau-Versprechen immer noch propagiert, der macht sich meiner Meinung nach der Bauernfängerei schuldig, denn "möglichst frühe Krankheitsstadien" behandelt man primär mit aktiver Überwachung (AS), das hat man doch gelernt in 20 Jahren.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...die Entscheidung zur WB...


Lasst uns doch bei den gewohnten Abkürzungen WW und AS bleiben. Diese werden oft genug schon inkonsequent, teils sogar falsch verwendet.

Hier nochmals die weltweit benutzten Kürzel und ihre Bedeutungen:

Zunächst zwei Zitate zum Thema "Watchful Waiting" = WW: 



> Watchful waiting is a term used to describe a period during which *a patient*  is closely monitored by his doctor, but no specific medical treatment is given  *until the patient develops symptoms or his symptoms change*.





> Beim Watchful  Waiting wird die Erkrankung also *erst dann*  und zwar palliativ (begleitend),  nicht mehr kurativ (heilend)  *behandelt, wenn sie Symptome verursacht*, z. B.  Schmerzen durch Skelettmetastasen.


Salopp gesagt: Bei WW kümmert man sich überhaupt nicht um den PCA - weder diagnostisch, noch therapeutisch -, bis irgendwann Symptome auftreten. Der *Patient* (!) wird beobachtet, nicht der PCa!!


Und nun einige Zitate der Uniklinik Heidelberg zum Thema Active Surveillance = AS:




> Alternativ können bestimmte Patienten mit einem gesicherten Prostatakarzinom  engmaschig überwacht werden (Active Surveillance) um erst bei einem erkennbaren * Fortschreiten des Tumors* (Progression) invasiv behandelt zu werden. *Active  Surveillance bedeutet wahrscheinlich für viele Männer nicht nur den Aufschub  einer invasiven Behandlung, sondern macht diese gänzlich überflüssig.*





> Active Surveillance bedeutet zuerst die Bewertung der bereits erhobenen Befunde.  Eine besondere Bedeutung haben in diesem Zusammenhang die aktuellen und älteren  Laborwerte inkl. dem PSA (Prostata-spezifisches Antigen), der sog. Gleason  Score, sowie die Gesamtzahl und Lokalisation der entnommenen Gewebeproben mit  dem jeweiligen Prozentsatz des befallenen Gewebes. Die sorgfältige körperliche  Untersuchung und Laboranalytik wird dann durch die Bildgebung erweitert.


*Hier wird der PCa beobachtet und überwacht, nicht der Patient*. Lange bevor der Patient krebsbedingte Symptome verspürt, wird bei Tumorprogress eine kurative intendierte Therapie eingeleitet.

AS und WW sind also zwei völlig unterschiedliche Vorgehensweisen. Wenn man - was Viele leider nicht tun - diese zwei Vorgehensweisen klar voneinander abgrenzt, ist kein dritter Begriff wie WB erforderlich. Er stiftet eher noch mehr Verwirrung im Umfeld der bereits diffus genug verwendeten Begriffe WW und AS.

Wichtig ist mir als überzeugtem AS'ler vor allem die Klarstellung, dass AS absolut nichts mit passivem Abwarten zu tun hat, sondern ein sehr aktives Überwachen bedeutet!

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Alle Jahre wieder.. 



> Reinardo aktuell
> *Bob, you are my hero !*


Vor fünf Jahren 2007/2008 endete ein Beitrag von mir






> Knut 8.1.2008
> Man möge mir meine Persiflage verzeihen, und es ist wohl ersichtlich, dass Dr. Leibowitz ein erfolgreicher und innovativer Onkologe ist mit einer gut gehenden Praxis, und zwar nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.


Nun fünf Jahre später aus der aktuellen Website von Bob Leibowitz



Ein gewisser Seriositätsfortschritt ist erkennbar.

Und noch eine interessante Information bietet die Website nämlich
*Where our Patients Come From? 

*


Bobs Steigbügelhalter im deutschsprachigen Raum, der (alte) BPS Vorstand, die Protagonisten beginnend mit den Rs, lieferten den Pharmakonzernen das Gewinnoptimierungsprogramm par excellence zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit und zum Leid der Betroffenen!
Meine Meinung:
*Bob, you are a very smart businessman!*

Gruß Knut verbunden mit einem guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und erst einmal Tschüss.!

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Schorschel,

ich hatte den blöden Begriff "WB" nur benutzt, um in Knuts Dialektik zu bleiben.

Ich  frage mich immer wieder, wieso Dr. Bob für so viele hier im Forum das  Rote Tuch schlechthin ist. Was hat er und seine DHB-Anhänger denn so  verwerfliches an sich?

- Weil sich die Prinzipien seiner DHB mittlerweile als "intermittierende Hormonblockade" und gültiger Standard allgemein etabliert haben?
Das er aus seiner jahrelangen Erfahrung heraus ausgerechnet 13 Monate ON-Zeit dabei propagiert, ist wohl eine absolute Zumutung!

- Weil er schon vor 10 Jahren verlangt hat, daß für die erfolgreiche Durchführung der HB ein PSA-Nadir <0,1 erreicht wird? 

-  War es, weil man bei uns einige Jahre für die Feststellung gebraucht  hat, das eine komplette Hormonblockade besser wirkt wie eine einfache?

- Weil Dr. Bob eine Antipathie gegen "Stahl und Strahl" hat, weil er hunderte Patienten mit seiner DHB behandelt hatte, die man vorher damit angeblich "kurativ" behandelt hatte?

-  Weil Dr. Bob schon seit vielen Jahren vor seiner Behandlung komplette  Diagnostigen macht, um das Krankheitsstadium seiner Patienten exakt zu  bestimmen? (Auch das ist bis heute noch nicht bei uns in die Köpfe  eingedrungen - da offenbar unnötig und zu zu teuer für das  Gesundheitswesen) Aber wieso predigt das auch zB. Dr. Strum, einer der  ganz Großen dieser Szene?

- Daß Dr. Bob bereits anfangs eine begleitende Chemo empfiehlt, wenn er eine Risiko-Situation sieht?

-  Weil er der Erfinder der Low-Dose-Chemo ist, die für ältere oder sehr  fortgeschrittene Patienten die einzig mögliche oder sinnvolle  Verabreichung dieser Therapie ist?

- Daß Dr. Bob mit seinen  onkologischen Kenntnissen, seinen Medikamenten und -Kombinationen um  viele Jahre voraus war und das vermutlich auch immer noch ist?

-  Daß er mit seinen hormonellen und onkologischen Second-Line-Behandlungen  Patienten noch jahrelang behandelt hat, die bei uns in diesem Stadium  ins Hospitz geschickt wurden?

Man könnte noch einige Fragen zu diesem Thema formulieren.
 Doch was nützen die ganzen Bemühungen, wenn sie von denen, die sie  erreichen sollten, nur ignoriert und weder akzeptiert und noch  verstanden werden wollen?

Gute Nacht Forum
PeterP

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Ich  frage mich immer wieder, wieso Dr. Bob für so viele hier im Forum das  Rote Tuch schlechthin ist...
>  PeterP


Hallo Peter,

das frage ich mich auch jedesmal,.

Ich fand vor allem auch die Anfeindungen vor einigen Jahren höchst fragwürdig, als die DHB hier aus dem Forum gemobbt wurde. Dieses Zitat von Knut...




> Bobs  Steigbügelhalter im deutschsprachigen Raum, der (alte) BPS Vorstand,  die Protagonisten beginnend mit den Rs, lieferten den Pharmakonzernen  das Gewinnoptimierungsprogramm par excellence zu Lasten der  Allgemeinheit und zum Leid der Betroffenen!
> Meine Meinung:
> *Bob, you are a very smart businessman!*


...ist prototypisch und in sich absurd. Zur Erklärung der Tiraden müsste man wohl psychologische Kriterien heranziehen.

Ich hatte die DHB damals in Erwägung gezogen für den Fall, dass ich die AS würde abbrechen müssen. Insofern habe ich die Tiraden gegen die DHB immer mit Interesse und gleichzeitig kopfschüttelnd verfolgt. Alles was ich von Dr. Bob gelesen und gehört habe (einschl. der Videos von seinen Vorträgen) spricht gegen die Aussage, dass er "a very smart businessman" ist. Ich finde, sein Label "compassionate oncology" passt da wesentlich besser.

Schorschel

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Peter,

ich war vor vielen Jahren an den intensiven, kontroversen Diskussionen im alten Forum über die DHB sehr stark beteiligt. Damals war meine Empörung vor allem auf die Behauptung gerichtet, dass *die DHB auch für jüngere Betroffene eine sehr gute Heilungschance bieten soll*. 
Damals wurde nämlich von Dr. Bob's Fans auch 55-jährigen, bei PSA unter 7 und Gleason <=6 dringend empfohlen, DHB anstatt RPE oder Bestrahlung zu machen mit der Behauptung, dass die DHB auch eine sehr gute Chance bietet, kurativ zu sein.

Aus einigen Deiner Anmerkungen zur DHB fällt mir auf, dass früher offensichtlich unter DHB was anderes verstanden wurde als das was Du heute sagst; einige Beispiele:




> - Weil sich die Prinzipien seiner DHB mittlerweile als "intermittierende  Hormonblockade" und gültiger Standard allgemein etabliert haben?
> Das er aus seiner jahrelangen Erfahrung heraus ausgerechnet 13 Monate ON-Zeit dabei propagiert, ist wohl eine absolute Zumutung!
> PeterP


"Intermittierende DHB" gibt es per Definition nicht. Insofern hat eine intermittierende 3-fache HB mit DHB auch im Prinzip nichts zu tun. Eine DHB ist definiert als einmalige ERSTTHERAPIE, bei der gute HEILUNGSCHANCEN bestehen, wenn das PSA auf < 0.01 abfällt und für 13 Monate unter 0.01 bleibt.





> -  War es, weil man bei uns einige Jahre für die Feststellung gebraucht   hat, das eine komplette Hormonblockade besser wirkt wie eine einfache?
> PeterP


Vermute mal, dass Du mit "kompletter HB" die DHB meinst. Es gibt nämlich keine "komplette HB".
Wo hast Du denn die Information her, dass es heute eine Tatsache ist, dass eine komplette HB längeres Überleben bringt als eine einfache HB??
Ich selbst habe mal eine ADT3 gemacht (das was Du "komplett" nennst); 2 Jahre später habe ich eine einfache HB mit Eligard gemacht:
O Wunder: Mein PSA fiel bei der einfachen steiler ab und tiefer als vorher bei der ADT3 und blieb auch 1 Jahr so tief unten!





> - Weil Dr. Bob eine Antipathie gegen "Stahl und Strahl" hat, weil er  hunderte Patienten mit seiner DHB behandelt hatte, die man vorher damit  angeblich "kurativ" behandelt hatte?
> PeterP


Wer schon "kurativ" behandelt worden ist kann per Definition keine DHB mehr machen! Also hat Dr. Bob auch keinen einzigen Patienten mit DHB behandelt, den man vorher "kurativ" behandelt hatte.
In diesem Zusammenhang wäre es einmal interessant zu erfahren, wie im Jahre 2013, nachdem Dr. Bob seit über 12 Jahren schon Hunderte oder Tausende mit DHB als Ersttherpie behandelt hat die Langzeitergebnisse sind (vor allem bei Jüngeren!). Gibt es da fundierte Zahlen??? Wenn nicht, warum wohl???
Auch hier in Deutschland hatten vor etlichen Jahren systematische  Untersuchungen der DHB Ergebnisse bei uns angefangen (war es nicht Freiburg?). Nie was von Ergebnissen gehört, warum wohl?

Alle Deine anderen Punkte haben nichts mit der DHB zu tun.

Dieser klärende / korrigierende Beitrag meinerseits soll um Gottes Willen nicht wieder in eine Diskussion Pro-/Kontra DHB führen; dazu gibt es auch (hoffentlich) keinerlei Anlass. 

Grüsse ...  Klaus

----------


## M Schostak

Die Landkarte ist ja beeidruckend....
Stimmt es, dass Leibowitz 2002 sein Vortragshonorar in Höhe von 5000,- DM als Spende an den BPS "investiert" hat?
Grüße

MS

P.S.: Es gibt seit 2001 keine weiteren Publikationen von Leibowitz zum Thema- warum auch, der Laden läuft doch gut

----------


## PeterP

Aber Hallo...

Dr. Bob Leibowitz hat am 27. März 2007 vor dem  Prostate Forum of  Fullerton, CA einen Vortrag über seine Therapie des fortgeschrittenen  Prostatakrebses gehalten.

 ...und was ist das:


Compassionate Oncology's Latest Three-Pronged Approach
Patient Case Studies- 
presented by Jeffrey Turner MD & Bob Leibowitz MD at the Prostate Forum of OC Lecture on June 23, 2011, Fullerton CA

 .
 .
Dr. Bob's (Not So) Secret Recipe for Treating Metastatic, Advanced Or Recurrent Prostate Cancer (11/2008)

 .
 .
Taxotere Plus Avastin: Antiangiogenic Proof of Principle (4/2008)

 .
 .
AntiangiogenicCocktail (AAC) (8/2008), formerly "LEUKINE (GM-CSF) and REVLIMID, the Second Generation THALIDOMIDE Product" (updated 2/4/2008; originally   written 09/2006)


PeterP

----------


## Norbert52

Zitat:
[QUOTE=M Schostak;67047]Die Landkarte ist ja beeidruckend....
Stimmt es, dass Leibowitz 2002 sein Vortragshonorar in Höhe von 5000,- DM als Spende an den BPS "investiert" hat?
Grüße

MS

Seltsam, dass hier noch keiner der sonst so eifrigen Aktivisten auf diese klare Frage geantwortet hat .....
Ob da wohl was Wahres dran ist?

Gruss,

Norbert

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Norbert,

wenn für Dich die Beantwortung dieser Frage so wichtig ist, könntest Du doch mal recherchieren, anstatt nur Deine Verwunderung hier zum Ausdruck zu bringen. 

P.S.: Den in Rede stehenden Vortrag kann man hier:

http://www.psi-dhb.de/index.php?opti...d=19&Itemid=17

herunterladen. Bitte, auch *das lesen.
*
Gruß Harald.

*"Man kann ein Ziel nur erreichen, wenn man es nicht erreichen muss"* 
(aus China)

----------


## Norbert52

Hallo Harald,

nee danke, das Leibowitz-Marketing tu ich mir auch einem verregneten Sonntagnachmittag nicht an.
Die initiale Frage war:Hat er nun - oder nicht - 5.000 DM an den BPS "gespendet" ?

Thanks,

Norbert

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Norbert,

meine obigen Ergänzungen waren keine spezielle Aufforderung an Dich, das alles noch einmal zu verinnerlichen, denn Dir als langjährigem aktivem Mitleser war das ohnehin geläufig. Es gibt aber noch Leser, für die der damalige Vortrag und die späteren Erkenntnise doch noch lesenswert sein könnten. Aber um eine Antwort auf die in den Raum gestellte Frage zu bekommen, genügt Kontaktnahme mit dem BPS. Gut möglich, dass das hier von denen gelesen wird, die damals vielleicht die Spende für gut befunden haben und das auch bestätigen würden, wenn dem so war.

Gruß Harald.

*"Das schlimmste, was man der Wahrheit tun kann, ist sie zu kennen und sie dennoch zu ignorieren"*
(Verfasser unbekannt)

----------


## RalfDm

> Stimmt es, dass Leibowitz 2002 sein Vortragshonorar in Höhe von 5000,- DM als Spende an den BPS "investiert" hat?


Das wird sich an einem Freitagnachmittag und dem darauf folgenden Wochenende kaum klären lassen, zumal der Vortrag über zehn Jahre zurückliegt und die meisten der damaligen BPS-Oberen nicht mehr unter uns weilen bzw. im Forum nicht mehr aktiv sind. Ich werde am Montag in der Geschäftsstelle anrufen und mich erkundigen, ob sich noch jemand an damals erinnern kann.



> Es gibt seit 2001 keine weiteren Publikationen von Leibowitz zum Thema- warum auch, der Laden läuft doch gut


Und was ist mit diesen hier, insbesondere diesem vom Mai 2011?

Wer nicht suchet, der auch nicht findet.

Ralf

----------


## M Schostak

> Das wird sich an einem Freitagnachmittag und dem darauf folgenden Wochenende kaum klären lassen, zumal der Vortrag über zehn Jahre zurückliegt und die meisten der damaligen BPS-Oberen nicht mehr unter uns weilen bzw. im Forum nicht mehr aktiv sind. Ich werde am Montag in der Geschäftsstelle anrufen und mich erkundigen, ob sich noch jemand an damals erinnern kann.
> 
> Und was ist mit diesen hier, insbesondere diesem vom Mai 2011?
> 
> Wer nicht suchet, der auch nicht findet.
> 
> Ralf


Nicht mehr unter uns weilen ? - 
Du, unser Moderator RalfDm - bist doch garantiert der Ralf-Rainer Damm, der zusammen mit Uwe Peters die Gründerarbeit von KISP geleistet hat.
Und eben auch jener, der damals zu Leibowitz gefahren ist und das ausführlich auf der Homepage berichtet hat (siehe KISP-Homepage).
Die 5000,- DM-Spenden-Info stand übrigens vor genau 10 Jahren auf dieser Homepage. Ich habe darüber (enttäuscht) in der aktuellen Urologie geschrieben (Ausgabe 02/2002; Ich hatte die Kolumne "Online aktuell"). Also jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische.

Kongressbeiträge, Vorträge (vor wem auch immer) usw. zählen (übrigens auch bei den Leitlinien) nicht als Publikationen, sondern eben nur Medline gelistete Originalartikel oder Rewievs.

Zeigt mir einfach ein "richtiges" Leibowitz-Paper nach 2001 in PubMed

Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Martin,

Entschuldigung  KISP ist nicht und war nie der BPS. Die drei Leibowitz-Vorträge im September 2002 (bei dem in Montabaur war ich dabei) wurden vom *BPS* organisiert. Natürlich war ich im August 2003 in L.A. und habe darüber berichtet (ein Patient hatte mich gebeten, ihn zu begleiten), aber über die Konditionen, unter denen Bob Leibowitz die Vorträge in Deutschland hielt, habe ich keinerlei Kenntnis. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie sich der damalige (2002!) BPS-Vorstand insgesamt zusammensetzte und wer das also noch wissen könnte. Ich habe erst später die Aufgabe des Web-Redakteurs des BPS übernommen (das Jahr weiß ich nicht mehr), gehörte aber erst ab 2007 dem BPS-Vorstand an. Wolfgang Petter und Franz Stadlbauer waren 2002 Vorstandsmitglieder und sind jedenfalls schon tot. Christian Ligensa lebt, hat sich aber schon vor Jahren aus dem Vorstand und weitestgehend aus diesem Forum zurückgezogen.

Muss es unbedingt PubMed sein, das BJUI und das Journal of Clinical Oncology sind nicht gut genug?

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

*Hier* eine Zwischeninfo. C. Ligensa war zuletzt am 29.12.2012 im Forum online. *Diese* Info zu Testo ist von 2010.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Felix*

> Entschuldigung – KISP ist nicht und war nie der BPS.


Intern und formal vielleicht nicht, nach außen aber voll und ganz! Das ist aber eine schwache Aussage, Herr Damm.




> Ich weiß auch nicht, wie sich der damalige (2002!) BPS-Vorstand insgesamt zusammensetzte und wer das also noch wissen könnte.


Mein Name ist Hase. Fragen Sie Nicola!




> Ich habe erst später die Aufgabe des Web-Redakteurs des BPS übernommen (das Jahr weiß ich nicht mehr), gehörte aber erst ab 2007 dem BPS-Vorstand an....


....nachdem ich vorher lange das KISP-Forum gemanagt hatte und dort fleissig zu den DHB-Protagonisten zählte?




> Wolfgang Petter und Franz Stadlbauer waren 2002 Vorstandsmitglieder und sind jedenfalls schon tot. Christian Ligensa lebt, hat sich aber schon vor Jahren aus dem Vorstand und weitestgehend aus diesem Forum zurückgezogen.


Man könnte auch das ehemalige Vorstandsmitglied und DHBler Dieter Voland oder den ehemaligen langjährigen Schatzmeister und DHBler Reinhold Linneweber - http://www.gesundes-hannover.de/selb...ruppe-hannover - fragen.

----------


## M Schostak

> Hallo Martin,
> Entschuldigung – KISP ist nicht und war nie der BPS. Die drei Leibowitz-Vorträge im September 2002 (bei dem in Montabaur war ich dabei) wurden vom *BPS* organisiert. Natürlich war ich im August 2003 in L.A. und habe darüber berichtet (ein Patient hatte mich gebeten, ihn zu begleiten), aber über die Konditionen, unter denen Bob Leibowitz die Vorträge in Deutschland hielt, habe ich keinerlei Kenntnis. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie sich der damalige (2002!) BPS-Vorstand insgesamt zusammensetzte und wer das also noch wissen könnte. Ich habe erst später die Aufgabe des Web-Redakteurs des BPS übernommen (das Jahr weiß ich nicht mehr), gehörte aber erst ab 2007 dem BPS-Vorstand an. Wolfgang Petter und Franz Stadlbauer waren 2002 Vorstandsmitglieder und sind jedenfalls schon tot. Christian Ligensa lebt, hat sich aber schon vor Jahren aus dem Vorstand und weitestgehend aus diesem Forum zurückgezogen.
> 
> Muss es unbedingt PubMed sein, das BJUI und das Journal of Clinical Oncology sind nicht gut genug?
> 
> Ralf


Ok, vielleicht kann man das trotzdem noch mal klären.

Zu den Publikationen
Ja, es muss Pubmed sein. Sonst könnte auch das Dorfblättchen mitzählen.

Vorträge, Poster und andere Kongressbeiträge werden in den entsprechenden Journals als Abstract abgedruckt., z.B. JCO für den ASCO. Dabei handelt es sich aber um nicht zitierbare Einträge und keine Vollpublikationen.
Im Allgemeinen ist das weniger als eine Seite Text und nur ca 20 - 50% werden später zu Vollpublikationen. Dafür müsste Herr Leibowitz mal etwas wissenschaftlich arbeiten und ca 15 Seiten inkl. Tabellen, Abbildungen etc. schreiben und sich dam dem Peer-Review-Verfahren unterziehen. Das heißt, dass mehrere Kritiker den Artikel lesen und bewerten und dass er in weiterer Folge die Änderungswünsche bearbeiten muss. Zumindest beim JCO würde er damit sicher nur extrem schwer durchkommen.

Alles, was Herr Leibowitz jemals zum Prostatakrebs publiziert hat, steht hier (2 Artikel)

Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Prof. Schostak,

jetzt wird's gefährlich, weil grundsätzlich.




> Ok, vielleicht kann man das trotzdem noch mal klären.
> 
> Zu den Publikationen
> Ja, es muss Pubmed sein. Sonst könnte auch das Dorfblättchen mitzählen


Ich habe dieses Forum als Mediziner schätzen gelernt, weil Laien sich äußern können und dürfen, wie es dem Wissenstand entspricht. Jederzeit aufgeschlossen der berechtigten Kritik und - falls notwendig - sich hitzig streitend haben viele Diskutanten ihre Anliegen dargelegt. 

Sollte der wissenschaftliche Standard allen Posts zu Grunde gelegt werden, hat sich das Forum erledigt. Und das wäre sehr schade, nein, das darf nicht sein!

Ich denke zum Beispiel an viele Beiträge aus dem Bereich, den ich als Internist bewerten kann, so Vitamin und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel. Hier fehlen natürlich auch die Belege aus der Pubmed. Trotzdem ist es für viele Krebspatienten wesentlich, sich mit diesem Thema intensiv zu beschäftigen.

Ich schlage also vor, die Forderung nach Pubmed-Pflicht nochmal zu überprüfen.


Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Veröffentlichungen aus den Blättern, die   a l l e n  zugänglich sind.

Mit herzlichen Grüßen

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

> Intern und formal vielleicht nicht, nach außen aber voll und ganz! Das ist aber eine schwache Aussage, Herr Damm.
> Mein Name ist Hase. Fragen Sie Nicola!
> ....nachdem ich vorher lange das KISP-Forum gemanagt hatte und dort fleissig zu den DHB-Protagonisten zählte?


Warum so gehässig, Herr Felix*?. Hat Ralf Ihnen etwas Böses angetan? 

@Martin: Die beiden Pubmed-Artikel hatte ich ja schon verlinkt!

Gruß Harald.

*"Am unverständlichsten reden die Leute daher, denen die Sprache zu nichts anderem dient, als sich verständlich zu machen"*
(Karl Kraus)

----------


## RalfDm

Herr Stern,

können Sie mir verraten, was diese Anmache soll? Ich gedenke jedenfalls nicht, darauf einzugehen.

RalfDm

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich werde am Montag in der Geschäftsstelle anrufen und mich erkundigen, ob sich noch jemand an damals erinnern kann.


Nach Auskunft der Geschäftsstelle von heute würde die Suche einen größeren Zeitaufwand bedeuten, weil sich die Unterlagen von 2002 in einem Lager befinden und zeitaufwendig durchforstet werden müssten. Die Frage ist, ob sich dieser Aufwand lohnt  ich meine, nein. Frau Horndasch meint aber sich zu erinnern, dass Dr. Leibowitz kein Honorar erhalten hat (dann hätte es auch keins zu spenden gegeben), sondern dass der BPS die Kosten für Reise, Aufenthalte usw. übernahm (da kam auch schon genug zusammen!).

Außerdem: Im Jahre 2002 hatten wir schon den Euro. Eine Angabe "5000,- DM" kann also sowieso nicht stimmen.

Ralf

----------


## Schorschel

> Herr Stern,
> 
> können Sie mir verraten, was diese Anmache soll? Ich gedenke jedenfalls nicht, darauf einzugehen.
> 
> RalfDm


Hallo Ralf,

damit Du nicht in den Verdacht gerätst, aus Verärgerung über einen Forumsteilnehmer dessen namentliche Identität zu outen:

Felix Stern hat 2010 einen seiner Beiträge namentlich gekennzeichnet - daher ist seine Name hier bekannt. Hier das Zitat: 




> ...Alles Gute
> Felix Stern


Dass Du auf seine Anwürfe nicht eingehen willst, ist sehr vernünftig. Ich habe einige seiner Beiträge mal überflogen - die meisten sind sarkastische bis zynische Attacken auf irgendjemanden. 

Er hat übrigens Daniel Schmidt tatsächlich empfohlen, sich mal bei einem Urologen ein paar Fachzeitschriften auszuleihen, damit er zukünftig dann "auf Augenhöhe" argumentieren könne. Das spricht wohl für sich.

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Schorschel,

hab Dank für Deine Recherchen. *Dies* war dem Herrn Stern (Felix mit*) sein 2. Beitrag, nach dem Eintritt in's Forum. Günter Feick hat er aber wohl besonders gern, denn ansonsten versprüht er in diesem Forum meist Häme und Anmache.

Gruß Harald.

*"Einer der Hauptgründe für schlechtes Verstehen liegt darin begründet, dass die Leute sich selbst nicht darüber im Klaren sind, was sie überhaupt sagen wollen"*
(Cyril Northcote Parkinson)

----------


## HorstK

> Man könnte auch das ehemalige Vorstandsmitglied und DHBler Dieter Voland... fragen.


Bitte schön:
http://www.prostatakrebs-selbsthilfe...im.de/kontakt/
http://www.uro-tuebingen.de/download...einflussen.pdf
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...on_pro_dhb.pdf


Mit freundlichem Gruß
Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## M Schostak

> Hier fehlen natürlich auch die Belege aus der Pubmed. Ich schlage also vor, die Forderung nach Pubmed-Pflicht nochmal zu überprüfen.


Tja, wie schon unser Fritz senior sagte: "Jeder nach seiner Façon".

Ich fange ungern wieder mit den Evidenzstufen anEin Vortrag hat jedenfalls nur Grad V (Oder anders gesagt, da kann man auch mit wichtiger Miene *irgendwas* erzählen).
Vorträge auf größeren Kongressen werden regelmäßig als Abstract für den Kongress im Hausjournal der Gesellschaft (z.B. im Urologen A oder im JCO) gedruckt. Das Verfahren, ob ein Poster/Vortrag akzeptiert wird ist extrem variabel und Lichtjahre von einem Peer-Review entfernt. Der Inhalt des Astract bleibt deshalb *irgendwas* und ist nicht zitierfähig.
für die Leitlinien zählen NUR Medline-gelistete Artikel (also peer-review) - je nach Qualität (z.B. prospektive, kontrollierte, randomisierte Studie,) sind deren Autoren dann aus meiner Sicht wirkliche Experten.

Herzliche Grüße

MS

----------


## cligensa

Liebe Möchtegernrechthaber und Streithähne!
Da muß ich wohl doch mal ein paar Worte zur Klärung beitragen.

Ich bin seit Februar 1999 Patient von Dr. Bob und bin es heute noch immer.
Ich hatte im Jahr 2002 Dr. Bob auf Bitten mehrerer Patienten eingeladen, hier in Deutschland Vorträge zu halten, ich hatte Geld organisiert, und zwar für

Flug und ReiseUnterkunft und Verpflegung
Dr. Bob hatte damals ausdrücklich auf jegliche Bezahlung seiner Vorträge verzichtet. Er hat auch niemals irgendwelches im zustehende Geld an irgend jemanden weitergereicht.
Wer das behauptet, lügt

Dr. Bob hat Vorträge gehalten in

Montabaur  (meine Heimatstatt damals)München (Universität)Hannover vor den Mitgliedern des BPSBerlin-Buch vor den Teilnehmern einer Prostatakrebsveranstaltung von Prof. Dr. Gralf Popken
So ziemlich alle Vorträge von Dr. Bob dauerten insgesamt 4 Stunden: 2 Stunden Vortrag im wesentlichen über die DHB und weitere 2 Stunden stand er für Fragen von Betroffenen zur Verfügung. Teilnehmer waren nicht nur Mitbetroffene sondern an allen Plätzen insbesondere in Berlin: viele Urologen und Onkologen. Wir, der BPS, hatten Ärzte ebenfalls eingeladen.
Ich wiederhole nochmals: für keinen seiner Vorträge hat er jemals eine finazielle Zuwendung erhalten.

Dr.  Leibowitz wurde insbesondere von einigen Urologen heftig angegriffen. Sowohl in den USA als auch hier, schließlich ist eine erfolgreiche systemische Primärtherapie insbesondere bei PCa geringerer Aggressivität ein Angriff auf den Geldbeutel vieler Chirurgen und Strahlentherapeuten. Seine Vorträge sind überall mit großem Interesse aufgenommen worden. Die Säle waren voll.

Ich muß gestehen, dass ich mich seit einigen Jahren aus der Patientenorganisation zurückgezogen hatte, weil ich mich nicht mit möchtegern-großartigen Patientenvertretern im Organisatorischen zoffen mag. Das habe ich nicht nötig und sehe darin auch für mich persönlich keinen Sinn. Im Vorstand müssen Freunde zusammenarbeiten, die gar nicht immer einer Meinung sein müssen. Wenn das aber nicht geht, kann man im direkten Hilfekontakt mit großer eigener Befriedigung aktiv sein. Das ist meine Tätigkeit seit dem Ausscheiden aus dem BPS-Vorstand.
Ein wenig Statistik: schriftliche Anfragen habe ich inzwischen von mehr als 2400 Patienten erhalten. Die sehr häufigen mündlichen Anfragen habe ich nicht mitgezählt. Das Dreifache dürfte kaum ausreichen.
Bis Anfang 2012 hatte ich die Leitung einer großen SHG in Koblenz, jetzt bin ich nur Stellv. SHG-Leiter einer Münchner SHG von Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem PCa. Das hat mir einen großen schmerzlichen Lerneffekt gebracht.

Ich kann in Zukunft nicht mehr einfach nur mit ansehen, dass immer noch schwer betroffene Mitpatienten "urologisch austherapiert" nach Hause zum Sterben geschickt werden. Eine gar nicht seltene Praxis in deutschen Landen (nicht Hightech Kliniken). Dagegen will ich etwas tun. In diesem Problem möchte ich mich engagieren, schießlich sind es ca. 12000 Männer, die jedes Jahr am Prostatkrebs sterben. Sie alle haben eine therapeutische Vorgeschichte, die ganz sicher nicht immer optimal gelaufen ist. Schließlich sind Urologen Organspezialisten, keine internistischen Onkologen/Hämatologen, die von Hause aus ein viel längeres, aufwändigeres Studium hinter sich bringen mußten. 

Und es gibt mehrere Lösungen.

Einige Beiträge hier sind nichts Anderes als Leibowitz-Bashing. Schauen Sie doch mal in die Website www.compassionateoncology.com rein. Dort kann man feststellen, wie viele und welche Peer Reviewed Reports und Congressreports, vor allem ASCO-Veröffentlichungen Leibowitz auch mit anderen zusammen produziert hat. Nein, er hat keinen Wissenschaftsbetrieb, wie auch. Er ist Arzt und hilft so gut er kann. 

Ich bin heilfroh, immer noch Patient von Dr. Bob zu sein.
So viel für heute.
Christian

----------


## M Schostak

> Liebe Möchtegernrechthaber und Streithähne! Nein, er hat keinen Wissenschaftsbetrieb, wie auch. *Er ist Arzt* und hilft so gut er kann.


Alles klar - ich denke, ich steige mal wieder eine Weile aus.

Grüße

MS

----------


## meni.li.

Vorab,
ich find diese Diskussion richtig erfrischend.
Aber eins stößt mir bei der Homage an Dr. Leibowitz ganz schlimm auf:

Das Mann durch Glauben an Mikrometstasierung und systemische Erkrankung auf blosen Verdacht die Chance,...........................................
denn mehr haben wir doch alle nicht, weil wir die Biologie unserer Erkrankung eh nicht kennen,...........................................  ...........durch jahrerlanger systemischer Therapien auf Heilung früher oder später verspielen.

Ulla hat ja grad einen neuen Artikel des Paul Ehrlicher Instituts reingesetzt in dem es heißt:

Tumoren bestehen in der Regel nicht aus einer homogenen Zellpopulation, bei der alle Zellen gleich empfindlich auf die verschiedenen Therapien ansprechen. Vielmehr wird vermutet, dass viele Tumortypen Krebsstammzellen enthalten. Diese sprechen auf Chemo- und Strahlentherapie in der Regel schlecht an und werden für die Entstehung von Metastasen verantwortlich gemacht.

Andi hatte in Neukirchen ein Bild einer Tumorzelle und ihrer Vernetzungswege gezeigt ( da führt nicht nur ein Weg sondern tausende nach.....????)

Und im Forum lesen wir ja oft genug von Betroffenen die durch blosen Verdacht hin ihre Erkrankung für systemisch halten bis sie dann irgendwann systemisch nachweislich ist.


Eine wahre Geschichte !
Ein klares Beispiel:

Ausgangsdiagnose:
Gl 5 ................................nach ca. 8-9 Jahren Hormontherapie.................... Gleason 6

Und nach Absetzen der 2. Hormonblokade Verdopplungszeiten am Ende bei ca. 60 Tagen
Bei PSA ca. 10 angekommen ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Operation ..........Gott Sei Dank................

Hätte er gewartet bis PSA 20 50 ?????????????????
Oder 3. Hormonblokade ???????????????????
Oder Leukine , wie von Leibowitz empfohen ??????????????

Wie hätte sich der Krebs entschieden ???????

Definitiv in der gleichen Richtung weiter und .................



Lieber Ralf ich freu mich für Dich von ganzem Herzen das du Dich damals zu dieser Entscheidung durchgerungen hast und mir hilft das auch für meine weitere entscheidung . Wenn wir uns auch prozentual der Heilungschancen hingehend schon sehr unterscheiden, denk ich haben wir doch den selben senlichsten Wunsch zu

..................................................  ......................leben.......................  ..................................................  ...................










LG klausi

----------


## Schorschel

> Alles klar - ich denke,* ich steige mal wieder eine Weile aus*.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> MS


Im Interesse sehr vieler Betroffener - bitte nicht!

Das Thema "DHB" ist _das_ Reizthema schlechthin hier im Forum. Du kannst Dir nicht vorstellen, Martin, was für Fehden diesbezüglich hier vor Jahren ausgetragen wurden. Das waren regelrechte Glaubenskriege, und jeder Versuch, das Thema zu versachlichen, wurde gnadenlos niedergemacht. Auch heute kommen aus einigen Ecken noch die alten die Beißreflexe, wenn jemand, wie hier Reinardo, das Thema mal wieder hochzieht. 

Es wäre jammerschade, wenn ausgerechnet das emotionsbeladene (und eigentlich im Forum kaum noch existente) DHB-Thema Dich von hier vergraulen würde. Überleg's Dir bitte noch einmal.

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

> Liebe Möchtegernrechthaber und Streithähne!
>  Da muß ich wohl doch mal ein paar Worte zur Klärung beitragen.


Lieber Christian,

es ist für mich schon bewundernswert, dass Du es Dir nach unserem gestrigen Telefonat nicht hast nehmen lassen, trotz eines vollen Terminkalenders und eines gerade bei Dir weilenden Besuchers, Dich zu später Stunde auch gestern noch hier klärend zu äußern. Wer sich den Schuh, der in Deinen einleitenden Worten enthalten ist, anziehen möchte, wird es ohnehin tun. Die Miesmacher werden Deine anfangs verwendeten Worte jedoch eher nicht beeindrucken. Natürlich hätte man auch schlicht mit "Liebe Diskutanten" beginnen können. Wer Dich kennt, wird verstehen können, das Du nun mal kein Blatt vor den Mund zu nehmen bereit bist, wenn Du bestimmte Abläufe zu klären versuchst.

Ich kann persönlich bestätigen, mit welcher unendlichen Geduld und steter Bereitschaft per Telefon oder auch rasch beantworteter E-Mails, Du mir vor vielen Jahren Hilfestellung für Therapieentscheidungen gegeben hast.  

*Dieser* Beitrag von Dir, informierte uns damals über Deine Entscheidung, in neuer Umgebung zusammen mit Deiner Maria ein neues Leben zu beginnen. Inzwischen wissen wir, dass Du auch im neuen Umfeld weiterhin Betroffenen Ratschläge erteilst, soweit es die Dir bekannten Möglichkeiten erlauben.

Bei der Suche nach Deiner aktuellen Telefonnummer, die nun sogar im Forum incl. Anschrift ersichtlich ist, entdeckte ich auch eine Telefonnummer "Christian Ligensa Prostata Selbsthilfe" mit dem Hinweis "gratis anrufen". Das ist es wohl, was Du unter Selbsthilfe verstehst!




> Nein, er hat keinen Wissenschaftsbetrieb, wie auch. Er ist Arzt und hilft so gut er kann. 
> Ich bin heilfroh, immer noch Patient von Dr. Bob zu sein.
>  So viel für heute.


Lieber Christian,

möge es Dir und Deiner Maria noch viele Jahre vergönnt sein, Erfüllung und Lebensinhalt darin zu finden, anderen Menschen bei der Bewältigung von gesundheitlichen Problemen, insbesondere bei allen Fragen rund um das Prostatakarzinom, Hilfe anbieten zu können.

P.S.: Habe gerade Deine Profilangaben gelesen. Da steht alles so geschrieben, wie es war und ist!

Gruß Harald.

*"Im Grunde sind es immer die Verbindungen mit Menschen, die dem Leben seinen Wert geben"*
(Humboldt)

----------


## Norbert52

Da bleibt nur noch eines: Amen!

----------


## Felix*

> Warum so gehässig, Herr Felix*?. Hat Ralf Ihnen etwas Böses angetan?





> Herr Stern, können Sie mir verraten, was diese Anmache soll?





> Ich habe einige seiner Beiträge mal überflogen - die meisten sind sarkastische bis zynische Attacken auf irgendjemanden.





> Er hat übrigens Daniel Schmidt tatsächlich empfohlen, sich mal bei einem Urologen ein paar Fachzeitschriften auszuleihen, damit er zukünftig dann "auf Augenhöhe" argumentieren könne. Das spricht wohl für sich.





> Dies war dem Herrn Stern (Felix mit*) sein 2. Beitrag, nach dem Eintritt in's Forum. Günter Feick hat er aber wohl besonders gern, denn ansonsten versprüht er in diesem Forum meist Häme und Anmache.


Wenn man berechtigte Vorwürfen niedermachen möchte, bediene man sich der Polemik. Aber dafür hat es bei Ihnen noch nicht einmal gereicht. Stattdessen betreiben Sie "argumentatio ad hominem" ohne irgendein sachbezogenes Argument, schwerwiegende Vorwürfe sind dann "Anmache oder Häme". Schorschel möchte ich bitten etwas sorgfältiger zu lesen und sich mit den zwei "Sie" in den Personalpronomen zu beschäftigen. Herr Schmidt hat ja meine allgemeine Leseempfehlung für sich persönlich beantwortet, für ihn persönlich war mein Literaturtipp allerdings nicht.

@Reinardo, Hutschi, Schorschel, RalfDm, CristianL, bitte geben Sie doch einmal eine sachbezogene Antwort zu diesen Behauptungen(Anmache? Häme?? Möchtegern???):  





> Soweit mir bekannt ist, hat Leibowitz das "stabile PSA-Plateau" grundsätzlich mit der DHB verknüpft. Sollte ich mich irren und Leibowitz hätte die Heilungsaussichten bzw. das "stabile PSA-Plateau" explizid nur für "möglichst frühe Krankheitsstadien" proklamiert, dann bitte ich um entsprechende Zitierung aus einer der vielen Leibowitz-Schriften.





> Wer heutzutage, nach rund 20 Jahren DHB-Misserfolg diese androgene Primärtherapie mit Heilungs- und stabilen Plateau-Versprechen immer noch propagiert, der macht sich meiner Meinung nach der Bauernfängerei schuldig, denn "möglichst frühe Krankheitsstadien" behandelt man primär mit aktiver Überwachung (AS), das hat man doch gelernt in 20 Jahren.


Und wie erklären Sie, dass die erfolgreiche (Ligensa) bzw. geniale (Reinardo) Therapie DHB sich nicht durchgesetzt hat? Ich meine, dass die DHB einen Siegeszug ohnegleichen gehabt hätte, wenn sie das gehalten hätte was versprochen wurde!

----------


## Harald_1933

Felix* hat sich den Schuh angezogen. Fast konnte man das erwarten!

*"Würde ist mehr als ein Konjunktiv"* 
( Fred Hermsdorf)

----------


## cligensa

Nun noch ein paar Infos. Lieber Felix, die DHB nach Leibowitz wird auch heute noch bei vielen Ärzten in USA und Deutschland gern angewendet. Dr. Kamradt, Uni des Saarlandes, hat nur hier in Deutschland die Daten von 118 Patienten mit der DHB, wie sie auch Dr. Bob bei Patienten angewendet hat, deren Namen wir (Ralf Rainer Damm und ich) ihm übermittelt haben, wissenschaftlich auswerten lassen und kommt nach einer Zeit von 5 Jahren zu genau den gleichen positiven Ergebnissen, wie Dr. Bob selbst beschrieben hat. Veröffentlich bei dem Kongress der DGU in 2011. Die DHB ist weltweit kein Mißerfolg sondern ein Bombenerfolg. Nur darf das nicht wahr sein.
Aber Dr. Bob bleibt nicht stehen.
Wissenschaft der Urologie beim Prostatakrebs: Trotz vieler Professoren hinkt hier die Wissenschaft noch mindestens 10 Jahre hinterher. die Gründe sind klar.
Jetzt geht es langsam ans Leben: 12000 Mitpatienten versterben an PCa. jährlich. 
Deswegen setze ich hier einfach mal ein Bericht von Dr. Bob ins Forum, der auch sein Denken und Handeln ein wenig erläutert: Compassionate Onkologe.
Mein von Hause aus aggressiver Krebs wurde nach der DHB weiter 12 Jahre durch den AAC in Schach gehalten.
Dank Dr. Bob.

_Compassionate_ _Bob Leibowitz, M.D._
_Onclogy Medical Group_ DIPLOMATE AMERICAN BOARDS OF INTERNATIONAL MEDICINEAND SUBSPECIALTIES OFMEDICAL ONCOLOGY UND HEMATOLOGY
ANTIANGIOGENER COCKTAIL (AAC)

Wir haben eine sehr effektive Behandlungsoption, die wedereine Chemotherapie ist, auch keine Hormonblockade darstelltund dabei das Immunsystem stärkt. Ist es nicht genau das,was Sie immer gesucht haben? Der Name dieser Form derBehandlung ist Antiangiogener Cocktail (AAC). 
Dr. Judah Folkmann, der Harvard Medical SchoolWissenschaftler und onkologische Chirurg in der Pediatriewar der Erste, der postulierte, daß alle Formen von Krebseine gemeinsame Charakteristik haben. Um größer als 2 mm zuwachsen,  müssen Krebszelleninseln Substanzen produzieren,die das Wachstum neuer Blutäderchen (Angiogenese)stimulieren, um Sauerstoff und Nahrung an die Krebskolonieheranzubringen. Ohne neue Blutgefäßformationen(Neoangiogenesis), wären Krebszellen nicht in der Lage zuwachsen. Schlußendlich war Dr. Folkman in der Lage,verschiedene proangiogene Substanzen zu isolieren und erentdeckte auch Substanzen, die das Wachstum von Blutgefäßenbehindern  antiangiogene Wirkstoffe. Dr. Folkman war derPionier, dessen brilliante Einsicht, zusammen mitjahrzehntelanger Labor- und klinischer wissenschaftlicherForschung, zu einer neuen und in zunehmendem Maße effektivenMethode  führte, den Krebs zu kontrollieren  nämlich solcheZellen abzuschalten, die Blutgefäße veranlassen, Inseln vonKrebszellen zu formen und zu füttern. Unglücklicherweiseereilte ihn eine plötzliche tödliche Herzattacke auf demDenver Flughafen, als er gerade im Transfer auf ein Flugzeugwartete, das ihn wiederum zu einem Vortrag überAntiangiogenese bringen sollte. Ich glaube, daß Himmel undErde in schwerem Leid, Schmerz und Kummer laut aufgeschrienhaben, als dieser unersetzbare Gigant unter denmedizinischen Heroen starb. 
Anfang 1998 begann ich Prostatakrebspatienten mit Thalidomidals einer potenten, antiangiogenen Medikation zu behandeln,das auch das Immunsystem verbessert. Ich publizierte einenBrief an den Herausgeber des Journals, Oncology, September2002, Volume 16, Nummer 9, Seiten 1146  1148, in dem ichüber einige meiner Krebspatienten und ihre anekdotischeReaktion auf Thalidomid berichtete. Dr. William Figg vomNational Cancer Institute hatte berichtet, daß Thalidomideine effektive Behandlung bei Männern sogar mitmetastatischem, hormonrefraktärem Prostatakrebs sei. Ineinem persönlichen Gespräch mit Dr. Figg, stellten wir übereinstimmend Reaktionsraten bis zu 80% fest, wenn hormonsensitive oder hormonnaive Prostatakrebspatienten mitThalidomid als einer singulären Medikation behandelt wurden. 
Während jener wenigen ersten Jahre in denen wirantiangiogene Medikamente verwendeten, studierte unduntersuchte die Compassionate Oncology Medical Group dieseKlasse der Stoffe und Kombinationen der Stoffe, um sieschneller auf ihre Effektivität und mögliche schädlichenNebenwirkungen bewerten zu können. Schnell entwickelten sichneue Einsichten und Erkenntnisse und wurden in meineverschiedenen Therapieprotokolle eingebaut. Bis manherausgefunden hatte, daß diese Kategorie der Medikamenteebenfalls Antikrebseigenschaften hatte, war es das Zieljeglicher chemotherapeutischer Stoffe, immer die Krebszellendirekt zu attackieren. Krebszellen haben eine extrem hoheWachstumsrate und konsequenter Weise auch eine hoheMutationsrate, da die Zellen versuchen, Wege zu finden, dieverschiedenen medikamentösen und anderen Therapieangriffe zuüberleben, die den Patienten verabreicht werden, um diebösartige Krankheit zu heilen. Viele dieser Mutationenbewirken eine Resistenz der Krebszellen gegen verschiedeneArten von Chemotherapien. Die Fähigkeit von Krebszellen,schnell zu wachsen und zu mutieren ist einer derMechanismen, die sie anwenden, um Resistenzen gegenChemotherapie und auch Strahlentherapie zu entwickeln. 
Während Chemotherapien sich gegen Krebszellen richten, sindfast alle antiangiogenen Medikamente gegen die Zellengerichtet, die Blutgefäße bilden  die vaskularenendothelialen Zellen. Einige Krebszellen habenVerdoppelungszeiten von Stunden, während einige endothelialeZellen möglicherweise nur einmal oder zweimal im Jahr sichteilen. Diese sehr geringen Zell- Wachstumsraten undZellteilungen haben sehr geringe Mutationsraten zur Folge,mit der Konsequenz, daß eine Resistenz gegen dieantiangiogenen Medikamente sich nur sehr langsam entwickelt(jedoch nicht völlig auszuschließen ist). 
Im Laufe der Jahre sind verschiedene Inhaltsstoffe in meinemantiangiogenen Cocktail (AAC) aufgetaucht, aber wenn diesemich nicht sehr von deren Fähigkeit, den Prostatakrebs unterKontrolle zu halten, beeindruckt haben, wurden siekurzfristig wieder abgesetzt. Jedoch haben einigeMedikamente einen permanenten Mitgliedsstatus erworben.Die zwei effektivsten Medikamente im AAC sind eindeutigLeukine (GM-CSF) und die Kombination Thalidomid/Revlimid.Bei den meisten Patienten setzen wir 50mg Thalidomid aneinem Abend und 5mg Revlimid am nächsten Abend (oder Tag)ein, wenn die Versicherungssituation es erlaubt. Wir setzenniemals beide Medikamente an einem Tag ein, noch geben wirjemals mehr als eine Kapsel pro Tag. Thalidomid (Contergan)ist das Schlafmittel, das in den 1950er und 1960er Jahrenschwere Geburtsschäden verursacht hat, z.B. verkürzte Gliedmaßen etc. Thalidomid schaltete beim sich entwickelndenFötus die Blutzufuhr zu den Gliedmaßen ab, was zuGeburtsfehlern führte. Die Blutzufuhr zu Krebszellenabzuschalten, ist die Definition von Antiangiogenese.Revlimid ist ein Thalidomidderivat der zweiten Generation.Es ist mit den gleichen Risiken wie Thalidomid behaftet,Geburtsfehler hervorzurufen, falls eine Frau im gebärfähigenAlter dem Einfluß dieses Medikamentes ausgesetzt ist.Thalidomid/ Revlimid kann in der Samenflüssigkeitfestgestellt werden; daher sind Vorsichtsmaßnahmen zurGeburtenkontrolle zwingend notwendig, und Frauen imgebärfähigen Alter sollten physisch überhaupt nicht mitdiesen beiden Medikamenten in Berührung kommen. Anders alsThalidomid erzeugt Revlimid keine Schläfrigkeit, periphäreneuropathische Symptome, Verstopfung oder langsamereHerzschläge. Revlimid kann die Anzahl der Blutplättchen(Thrombozyten) verringern. Die Blutplättchen unterstützendie Entstehung von Blutgerinseln. Wir beobachten die Anzahlder Thrombozyten sehr sorgfältig und häufig, wann immereiner unserer Patienten mit Revlimid behandelt wird.

Seit August 2008 glaube ich, (Meinung) daß 95% der gutenErgebnisse des AAC der Leukine und dem Thalidomid/Revlimidzu verdanken sind. Einige der weniger starken AACMedikamente, die unseren Patienten helfen, sind Proscar,Avodart, Celebrex (aber nur 200mg einmal am Tag, um dasRisiko kardiovaskulärer Komplikationen zu verringern), auchStatine (wie z.B. Crestor - Sortis), um denCholesterolspiegel abzusenken und das Risiko zu verringern,an kardiovaskulären Ereignissen zu versterben. Eine Anzahlvon Studien hat herausgefunden, daß Männer, dieProstatakrebs entwickelt haben, mit Statinen ein geringeresRisiko haben, fortgeschrittenen oder metastatischen Krebs zuentwickeln, wie auch einem geringeren Risiko ausgesetztsind, am metastatischen Prostatakrebs zu versterben. Nochandere geringer wirksame Stoffe im AAC schließenAnticoagulantien mit gering molekulargewichtigem Heparin(nicht Warfarin/Coumadin), Mini-mini-Dosierungen von AlphaInterferon und vielleicht noch Vitamid D ein. Avastin istauch noch ein möglicher bedeutsamer Mitspieler und wirversuchen es in gewissen Konstellationen mit einzusetzen,aber ich glaube es ist nicht annähernd so effektiv wieLeukine und Thalidomid/Revlimid. Wir empfehlen manchmal aucheinen metronomischen Plan oral eingenommenerCyclophosphamide (Cytoxan) in ganz, ganz kleinenDosierungen. Manchmal fügen wir auch noch eine andereKathegorie von Medikamenten hinzu, die zielgerichtete(targeted) Therapie genannt werden. Zur Zeit besteht unserezielgerichtete Therapie in dem Medikament Nexavar, vorherhatten wir bereits Iressa, Tarceva, Sutent und Gleevecversucht. 
Zu verschiedenen Zeiten war unser Medikament des Tages(nicht notwendiger Weise mit antiangiogenem Effekt), gefrorener Haifischknorpel von einer speziellen kanadischenFirma; Kurkuma kam und ging, so war es auch mit Artemisinin,Resveratrol, Vitamin D, Vitamin C (einschließlich sehr hochdosiertes, intravenös verabreichtes Vitamin C),Granatapfelsaft, Lyc-O-Mato, Rapamune (m-Tor-inhibitor),Herceptin, Erbitux, Sandostatin, pegylated Interferon, oralverabreichtes gering dosiertes Methotrexate, Biaxin, Atacandund Hytrin. Ich entschuldige mich, falls ich noch einigeProdukte in dieser Liste nicht erwähnt habe. 
Leukine (Wirkstoffname Sargramostin) wird oft auch mit GM-CSF bezeichnet, weil es das Knochenmark stimuliert, zweiverschiedene Arten von weißen Blutkörperchen (WBC) zuproduzieren. Die zwei Arten von WBCs sind die Granulozyten(G) auch bekannt als Polys, die bakterielle Infektionenbekämpfen und Monozyten (M), die Teil unseres Immunsystemssind. Daher verbessert Leukine die Fähigkeit unseresImmunsystems Krebszellen zu erkennen und abzutöten,teilweise durch die Stimulation von dendritischen Zellen. 
Es gibt eine signifikante Anzahl von Artikeln in neuererLiteratur, die über ausgezeichnete PSA-Reaktionen nach derBehandlung mit Leukine berichten, entweder mit Leukineallein oder  wie wir es bevorzugen  in Kombination mitanderen Medikamenten in unserem Prostatakrebs AntiangiogenemCocktail (AAC), vorzugsweise Thalidomid/Revlimid. 
In der Ausgabe Januar 2003 des Journal of Clinical Oncology,Rini, Brian, et al., wurde über 29 Patienten mit steigendenPSA-Werten nach einer lokalen Therapie berichtet. Vor derBehandlung mit Leukine betrug ihre PSA-Verdoppellungszeitetwa 8,4 Monate. Während der Behandlung mit Leukineverlängerte sich ihre Verdoppellungszeit auf 15 Monate, alsobetrug die Verdoppelungszeit unter Leukine zweimal so langegegenüber der Zeit vor der Gabe von Leukinen. 
In einer seiner anderen Veröffentlichungen berichtete Riniüber eine dramatische PSA-Reaktion bei einem Patienten,dessen Verdoppelungszeit 4 Monate betrug. Nach einerBehandlung mit Leukine erhöhte sich die Verdoppelungszeitauf etwa 74 Monate. 
Während des  ASCO-Prostatakrebs-Symposiums im Februar 2005,das in Orlando, Florida, stattfand, berichtete Rini, B., etal., daß 7 der 29 Patienten (24%), die in der Studieuntersucht und weiterhin mit GM-CSF behandelt wurden, daßkeine weitere Krankheitsprogression nach einer mittlerenNachbeobachtungszeit von 4,4 Jahren festgestellt werdenkonnte. Diese Dauer der PSA-Kontrolle ist absolutphänomenal. Ich glaube nicht, daß irgend eine andere Nicht-Chemotherapie oder nicht Hormone blockierende Medikationgezeigt hat, den Prostatakrebs über eine so langeZeitperiode unter Kontrolle halten zu können. In der erstenVersion dieses Papieres spekulierte ich, daß ich es für möglich hielt, wir könnten in der Lage sein, durch eineKombination von Thalidomid und/oder Revlimid mit Leukine,die eindrucksvollen Ergebnisse, die durch den Einsatz vonThalidomid als ein singuläres Medikament gegen den PCagewonnen worden sind, signifikant zu verbessern. 
Small, Eric et al. berichteten im Clinical Cancer Research,Vol. 5, Juli 1999, Seiten 1738-1744, über zwei Serien vonPatienten, die mit Leukine behandelt worden waren, allePatienten in der Gruppe von Dr. Small hatten metastatischen,hormonrefraktären Krebs. 12 von 13 Patienten in der zweitenCohorte erfuhren einen PSA-Abfall mit einem mittlerenAbsenkung von 32%, wobei ein Patient nicht nur ein Absenkenvon 99% des PSA-Wertes erzielte, sondern auch eineVerbesserung bei der Knochenüberprüfung (bone scan)festgestellt wurde. Diese Reaktion dauerte über mehr als 14Monate und hielt noch an, als dieses Papier veröffentlichtwurde. 
In unserer Praxis, Compassionate Oncology Medical Group,kombinierte ich im Jahr 2000 zunächst Leukine mit einergeringen Dosis Thalidomid. Ich setzte anfänglich dieseKombination bei Männern mit weit fortgeschrittenerErkrankung ein, aber sehr bald nutzte ich diese Wirkstoffeauch bei Männern, die noch hormonsensitiv waren und ich habesogar erwogen, diese Kombination bei Männern einzusetzen,die noch gar keine Hormonbehandlung erhalten hatten (hormonenaive). Bei der Conference on Molecular Targets and CancerTherapeutics im November 2005, die in Philadelphia,Pensylvenia, abgehalten wurde, wurde ein Abstrakt von Dr.Robert Amato vorgetragen. Diese Konferenz wurde gemeinsamorganisiert durch die American Association for CancerResearch, das National Cancer Institute und die EuropeanOrganization for Research and Treatment of Cancer. In Dr.Amatos Papier wurden 18 Prostatakrebspatienten mit Leukineund Thalidomid behandelt. Alle hatten steigende PSA-Wertenach einer lokalen Therapie und waren nicht vorher mit einerHormonblockade behandelt worden. Meine Erfahrung mit demEinsatz von Leukine und Thalidomid war, daß nahezu 100% derMännern, die hormonsensitiv oder hormonnaiv waren, auf diesezwei Medikamente positiv reagierten. Ich habe auchbeobachtet, daß die positiven Reaktionen immer in den erstenzwei bis vier Wochen der Behandlung aufgetreten sind. Diesebemerkenswerte Reaktionsrate wurde auch von Dr. Amatofestgestellt. Alle Männer in seiner Studie hatten mindestenseinen 26%igen Abfall des PSA mit einer mittleren Reduzierungvon 59%. Die Responsrate seiner Patienten betrug 100%. Einesder nettesten Dinge im Zusammenhang mit diesen Behandlungist, daß beide Medikamente das Immunsystem verbessern. VieleKrebspatienten sind besorgt, daß eine Chemotherapie ihrImmunsystem negativ beeinflussen könnte; mit Leukine undThalidomid ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Weder Leukine nochThalidomid senken das Testosteronniveau und haben daher auchkeinerlei Hormonblockadewirkung. Im Januar 2006 erhielt das Thalidomidprodukt der zweitenGeneration, Revlimid (Lenalidomid), die FDA-Zulassung fürdie Behandlung eines Typs von MDS, das myelodysplastischeSyndrom. Im W esentlichen ist MDS ein Typ einer schwelendenLeukemie bzw. ein fortgeschrittenes Vor-Leukine-Syndrom.Später wurde Revlimid auch zugelassen für die Behandlungeiniger Stadien des multiplen Myeloms. Revlimid gegen irgendein anderes medizinisches Problem einzusetzen, bedeuteteinen Off-Label- Einsatz. Daher ist die Behandlung vonProstatakrebs mit Revlimid eine Off-Label- Behandlung. Esist durchaus legal, Off-Label- Behandlungen durchzuführen,solange der Arzt die Risiken, Vorteile und Alternativenseinem Patienten erläutert. Nebenbei sei erwähnt, daß biszum Jahr 2006 die von der FDA zugelassene Indikation fürRevlimid ein Typus der Lepra war. In 2006 erhielt Thalidomiddie Zulassung zur Behandlung des multiplen Myeloms, eineForm des Knochenkrebses. 
Beide, Thalidomid und Revlimid, sind mit einem höherenRisiko der Bildung von Blutgerinnsel verbunden. Routinemäßigbehandeln wir unsere Patienten zur Antikoangulation mitAspirin oder viel mehr mit Medikamenten der Blutverdünnungum Blutgerinnsel zu vermeiden; es ist entweder Coumadin(Warfarin), eine Pille, oder sehr viel öfter noch mit einemTypus von Medikation zur Eigeninjektion, das als geringmolekulargewichtiges Heparin (LMWH) bekannt ist. Wirglauben, daß gering molekular-gewichtiges Heparin auchdirekte Antikrebsvorteile hat, zusätzlich zu den Vorteileneines überlegenen Blutverdünners, das also insbesondere fürKrebspatienten geeignet ist. 
Die am ehesten auftretende Nebenwirkung, die wir bei derGabe von Revlimid bemerkt haben, ist eine verringerte Anzahlvon Thrombozyten. Thrombozyten tragen zur Entstehung vonBlutgerinnsel bei. Die FDA hat uns zur Auflage gemacht, dieAnzahl der Thrombozyten in den ersten 8 Wochen der Gabe vonRevlimid zu überprüfen. Wenn Ihre Thrombozytenzahl abfällt,wird fast immer nach Absetzen von Revlimid sehr bald dieAnzahl wieder im Normalbereich liegen. Dann können wirüblicherweise die Behandlung bald mit einer geringeren Dosisvon Revlimid wieder aufnehmen. Wir haben bisher noch keinemPatienten eine Thrompzyten-Transfusion verabreichen müssen.Revlimid ist ein gering molekulares Derivativ vonThalidomid. Bis November 2008 haben wir mehrere hundertPatienten mit Revlimid behandelt, üblicherweise alternierendim Wechsel mit Thalidomid. Patienten, die Revlimid nehmen,berichten nahezu niemals von der Entwicklung von Symptomender peripheren Neuropathie noch von Müdigkeit. Wegenabsinkender Thrombozyten mußten wir bei einer signifikantenAnzahl von Patienten die Dosis reduzieren und bei einigenPatienten mußten wir Revlimid für eine kurze Zeitvollständig absetzen. Nahezu alle Patienten, die aufgrundvon Revlimid eine reduzierte Thrombozytenzahl entwickelten, nahmen eine oder zwei weitere Medikamente, die mit einerVerminderung der Thrompozytenzahl einhergehen können. Ganzsicher beobachten wir die Thrombozytenzahl sehr sorgfältigbei den von uns mit Revlimid behandelten Patienten und ichempfehle dringend, daß jeder Patient in der Behandlung vonRevlimid seine Thrombozytenzahl häufig überprüft. Wir habenausgezeichnete PSA-Reaktionen bei der Behandlung vonPatienten mit Revlimid beobachtet. Im Labor hat Revlimidetwa 100 bis 1000 mal stärkere Antikrebswirkung alsThalidomid. Aber selbst noch im November 2008 bin ich nichtüberzeugt, daß es bei unseren Patienten einen signifikantenWirkunterschied bezüglich der klinischen Antikrebswirkungzwischen Revlimid und Thalidomid gibt. Gelegentlich könntenunsere Patienten abwechselnd an zwei Abenden Thalidomidhintereinander und dann einmal Revlimid einnehmen oder auch umgekehrt. 
Weiter oben habe ich ausgeführt, daß eine signifikanteProzentzahl der allein mit Leukine behandelten Patientensich einer verlängerten Zeit der Remission über 5 Jahrehinaus erfreuen konnten und zur Zeit der Veröffentlichungdieses Artikels, nunmehr 5 1⁄2 Jahre nach Beginn ihrerLeukinebehandlung sind sie immer noch in Remission. In derTat kenne ich keine andere Form einer systemischen Therapiemit einem singulären Medikament (systemische Therapiebezieht sich auf die Behandlung des ganzen Körpers....z.B.Chemotherapie, Hormonblockade, Immunotherapie, Impfung,etc.), die in der Lage ist, Prostatakrebs über einen solangen Zeitraum unter Kontrollle zu halten, die nicht inirgend einer Form Hormonblockade und/oder Chemotherapiedarstellt. Eine effektive, systemische Therapie kannKrebszellen überall im Körper abtöten, auch wenn dieseZellen sich in den Knochen, Lymphknoten etc. ausgebreitethaben. Lokale Behandlungen, wie die radikale Prostatektomieoder Strahlentherapie können nur in der Prostata und ineinigen Lymphknoten, die zur Zeit des chirurgischenEingriffs mit entfernt werden, die Krebszellen abtöten. Diemeisten der Strahlentherapie-Bereiche schließen nicht vieleLymphknoten mit ein. Nahezu alle Prostatakrebspezialistenglauben, daß dann, wenn Prostatakrebszellen sich bereits ineinigen Lymphknoten ausgebreitet haben, diese auch inentfernteren Bereichen zu finden sind, insbesondere mehrfachin Knochen, selbst dann, wenn eine Knochenüberprüfung (Scan)ein normales Ergebnis zeigt (siehe mein Artikel Potpourriof Prostate Pearls and Insight, wie auch den PAACTNewsletter vom Dezember 2007). Sie können alle meine Papierekostenlos von dem Portal [COLOR=rgb(0.000000%, 0.000000%, 100.000000%)]www.compassionateoncology.org[/COLOR]herunterladen. 
Im Journal of Urology, Volume 175, Seiten 2 087  2091, Juni2006 berichtet der Artikel von Rini, Brian; Small, Eric, etal. über die oben angegebenen Ergebnisse. Dieser Artikelbeschreibt 30 hormonsensitive Patienten, die entweder nacheinem chirurgischen oder strahlentherapeutischen Eingriff steigende PSA-Werte hatten. Zum Zeitpunkt, als mit derBehandlung mit Leukine begonnen wurde, umfassten ihr Grund-PSA-Werte einen Bereich von 0,4 bis 6 ng/ml. Bei keinemkonnte eine metastatische Erkrankung durch Scansnachgewiesen werden. Innerhalb dieser Kohorte von Patientenblieben 7 von ihnen bei Leukine, als einem einzelnenlangzeitig angewendeten Medikament. Die Authoren definiertenLangzeit mit einem Zeitraum länger als 4 Jahre. ZumZeitpunkt, als dieser Artikel veröffentlicht wurde, hattediese Gruppe median 5,1 Jahre mit Leukine hinter sich, ineinem Bereich von 53 bis 67 Monaten; sie wurden weiterhinbehandelt und waren weiterhin in Remission. Die Autorenbetonten die Tatsache, daß diese Therapie extrem guttoleriert wurde. Keine Langzeit-Toxizität wurde in dieserGruppe von Patienten innerhalb einer Nachbeobachtung von 61Monaten seit Beginn dieser Behandlung beobachtet. Da gab eskeine Evidenz von behandlungsbezogener Blutverklumpung oderBluten. Die Autoren fanden, daß diese Patienten meßbareVerbesserungen in mehreren verschiedenen Funktionen ihresImmunsystems aufwiesen, übereinstimmend mit dervorteilhaften Wirkung von Leukine auf das Immunsystem. DieAutoren schlossen daraus, dass bei Patienten mitandrogenabhängigem biochemisch wieder aufgetretenenProstatakrebs Leukine für eine Langzeitkontrolle derErkrankung sorgen kann. Obwohl diese Ergebnisse mit Leukine allein gut sind, bin ichziemlich sicher, daß in einiger Zukunft, wenn unsereakademischen Institutionen schlußendlich Leukine alleingegenüber Leukine plus Thalidomid/Revlimid in einer Studieuntersuchen werden, die Kombination als signifikant aktiverund wirksamer sich herausstellen wird, als Leukine allein.

Bei dem Prostatakrebssymposium im Februar 2007 in Orlando,Florida, erläutert die Kurzdarstellung (abstsract) #229 eineStudie, in der Männer mit fortgeschrittenem, hormon-refraktärem Prostatakrebs (HRPC) mit Revlimid und Leukinebehandelt worden sind. Die Autoren sind Garcia, J.R.; Rini,B.; Dreicer, R. et al.. Fünfundsiebzig Prozent hattenmetastatischen HRPC; die anderen 25% hatten steigende PSA-Werte ohne manifestierte Metastasen. Insgesamt erreichten56% einen Abfall der PSA-Werte. Es ist wichtig daraufhinzuweisen, daß die Revlimid- und Leukine-Dosierungen unddas Therapieprotoll, das in dieser Studie angewandt wurden,sich sehr von dem Protokoll unterschieden, das ich als daswirksamste für unsere Patienten herausgefunden habe. Abereine 56%ige Ansprechrate für Männer mit hormonrefraktäremProstatakrebs, deren Behandlung keine Chemotherapieeingeschlossen hatte, repräsentiert einen großen Fortschrittin der Fähigkeit, einen Prostatakrebs behandeln zu können. 
In dem Abstrakt #15515, veröffentlicht bei dem ASCO Treffenim Mai 2007, wurde hierzu von Dreicer, R., et al. in einerAnschlußstudie berichtet. Insgesamt erfuhren 76% der Patienten einen Abfall ihrer PSA-Werte. Es ist einfachwunderbar zu erfahren, daß deren Erfolgsrate sichverbesserte, verglichen mit dem früheren Bericht. Ich binhoch erfreut und stolz, daß Compassionate Oncology MedicalGroup jetzt, im November 2008, berichten kann, daß unsereErfolgsrate mit der Anwendung des ProstatakrebsAntiangiogenem Cocktails (PCAAC) immer noch sehr nahe (wennnicht sogar genau) 100% bei Männern mit hormonsensitiverErkrankung erreicht. Sie können gern unsere Praxis anrufenund eine Kopie der Liste mit Freiwilligen anfordern, dieetwas mehr als 80 Namen und Telefonnummern von Patientenenthält, die sich bereit erklärt haben, ihre Erfahrungen mitunseren verschiedenen Protokollen mit Ihnen zu diskutieren.Sie stehen bereit, um ihre Behandlungserfahrungen denPatienten zu erläutern, die den Wunsch haben, mehr über ihreeigenen Behandlungsoptionen zu erfahren. 
Bevor Sie Ihre erste Dosis von Leukine anwenden, ist es für Sie erforderlich, sich bitte mit einer unserer medizinischenAssistentinnen, Mary oder Carla, in Verbindung zu setzen.Sie wird Ihnen sagen, wann Sie mit Leukine beginnen solltenund welche Dosis sie dabei anwenden sollten. Bitteignorieren Sie die Dosisanweisung auf dem Beipackzettel undfolgen Sie nur den Angaben, die Ihnen unsere Assistentinnensagen, was Sie machen sollen. Wenn Sie die Dosis anwenden,die im Beipackzettel vorgesehen ist, wird dies mitSicherheit fast immer zu unangenehmen Nebeneffekten führen.Nehmen Sie auf keinen Fall mehr, als das, was Ihnen unsereAssitentinnen anweisen zu nehmen. Sie werden Ihnen ebenfallsempfehlen, Tylenol, 650 mg, Benadryl, 50 mg und Zantac, 150mg als eine Vormedikation 5 bis 15 Minuten vor derLeukinespritze einzunehmen. Diese Vormedikamente helfen dasRisiko, Nebenwirkungen zu entwickeln, zu reduzieren oderzumindest die Schwere solcher Nebenwirkungen. Die üblichstenNebenwirkungen bei der Gabe von Leukinen sind dieMöglichkeiten, grippeähnliche Symptome zu entwickeln, wiez.B. Schüttelfrost, Fieber oder Muskelschmerzen. DieseNebenwirkungen können eine oder mehrere Stunden nach derersten Leukineinjektion erstmals auftreten und verlaufennahezu immer mild und selbst begrenzend. Bei längeremAndauern verringert ein Absenken der Leukinedosis dieSchwere dieser oder irgend welcher Nebenwirkungen. 
Wenn Sie also eine Grippe bekommen und diese Symptome haben,dann ist dies nicht eine Vergiftung oder rührt von Virenher, sondern vielmehr schlägt Ihr Immunsystem zurück.Leukine stimuliert diese gleichen Arten von chemischenReaktionen, daher kann es auch die gleichen Symptomehervorrufen. Wenn Sie Leukine vor dem Schlafengeheneinnehmen und zunächst auch mit den Vormedikamenten(Tylenol, Benadryl und Zantac), fallen üblicherweise dieNebenwirkungen mild aus. Nach einer relativ kurzen Zeitverschwinden bei nahezu 100% der Patienten dieseNebenwirkungen vollständig. Zantac wird nicht zur Hilfe bei Magenproblemen verschrieben.Körper. Benadryl und die meisten Antihistamine Medikamenteblocken nur einen Rezeptor. Zantac blockiert den zweitenTypus des Antihistamine Rezeptors. Daher wenden wir Zantacnur wegen des Antihistaminevorteils an. Wenn BenadrylProbleme beim Wasserlassen verursachen sollte oder es zuschläfrig macht, können wir auch umschalten auf Zyrtec, dasdiese Nebenwirkung nicht hat. Da Benadryl vor demSchlafengehen eingenommen wird, haben einige Patienten denMüdigkeitseffekt, der von dieser Medikation ausgeht, rechtgern. 
Sollten Sie also irgendwelche Symptome wie Fieber,Schüttelfrost oder Muskelschmerzen erfahren, dann nehmen Siealle vier Stunden zwei extra starke Tylenol oder dreiregulär starke Tylenol, aber nur sofern Sie dies benötigen.Nehmen Sie kein Aspirin oder entzündungshemmendeMedikamente, wenn Sie Blutverdünnungs-Medikamente(Antikoagulantien) einnehmen müssen. Wenn Sie solcheAntikoagulantien nicht einnehmen müssen, empfehlen wir dreiAdvil (200mg) oder ein ähnliches Ibuprofenprodukt zusammenmit jeder Tylenoldosis. Patienten, die Antikoagulantieneinnehmen müssen, können auch Celebrex, 200mg, zweimal amTag nehmen oder Schmerzmedizin, die nicht Aspirin odernichtsteroidale Entzündungshemmer enthält. Nehmen SieCelebrex nur dann ein, wenn Sie keine Gründe haben, Celebrexnicht zu nehmen. Beispiele für sichere Medikamente, die manauch dann einnehmen kann, wenn Sie Antikoagulantieneinnehmen, schließen Produkte ein, wie: Darvocet-N 100,Trilisate, 750 mg, Tabletten und/oder Percocet. Selten kannLeukine Knochenschmerzen verursachen, insbesondere, wenn esdie weißen Blutkörperchen zu hoch ansteigen lässt. Ibuprofenist ziemlich wirksam, um diese Art der Knochenschmerzen zuverhindern, aber es ist ein NSAID (Non Steroidal Anti-Inflammatory Drug), daher können Sie es nicht einnehmen,wenn Sie Antikoagulantien nehmen müssen. Wenn nach denersten Wochen der Behandlung mit Leukine keineNebenwirkungen auftreten, können Sie beginnen, die Pre-Medikation zu verringern. Anfänglich nehmen Sie jeweils zweider Pillen von Benadryl, Tylenol und Zantac, insgesamt also6 Pillen. Nach mehreren Wochen können Sie also diese Zahlreduzieren auf 5 Pillen, in dem Sie nur noch eine PilleTylenol oder eine Benadryl oder eine Zantac nehmen. In derdarauf folgenden Woche (oder auch eher) können Sie weitereine Pille der anderen Medikamente reduzieren und wiedereine Woche später (oder noch früher) nehmen Sie jeweils nurnoch 3 Pillen, also von jedem Medikament eine, pro Nacht.Danach reduzieren Sie weiter eine Pille nach der anderen.Falls Nebenwirkungen sich wieder einstellen, können Sie dieVormedikation wieder steigern bis maximal jeweils zwei vonjedem Medikament (6 insgesamt) und danach etwas langsamerdie Dosis der Medikation abbauen.

Die einzige andere übliche Nebenwirkung von Leukine ist einelokale Reaktion an der Einstichstelle der Injektion. Leukinebringt unser Immunsystem lokal in der Einstichstelle aufTouren. Sie könnten eine Beule entwickeln, die jucken könnteoder einige lokale Unannehmlichkeiten zur Folge haben kann.Wenn Sie alle 6 Vormedikationspillen nehmen, dürften dieseNebenwirkungen nur begrenzt auftreten. Andere wirksameMaßnahmen, die Reaktionen an der Einstichstelle der Spritzezu reduzieren, schließt ein, die Anweisungen des Herstellerszu ignorieren und nur den Empfehlungen unserer medizinischenAssistenten zu folgen, wann und wie Ihre Injektion gegebenwerden sollte. Das Bild, das zusammen mit Ihrer Leukine-Verschreibung geliefert wird, gibt vor, wie die Injektion inden Bauch oder den Oberschenkel gesetzt werden sollte. Bitteinjezieren Sie nicht in den Oberschenkel, denn dieReaktionen sind üblicherweise dort viel schlimmer. DieAnweisung belehrt Sie, die Haut zu quetschen, um die Spritzezu setzen. Quetschen Sie nicht die Haut. Mary oder Carlawird Ihnen die Verfahren erläutern, die nach unserer Meinungam günstigsten für unsere Patienten sind. Die Anwendungeines wieder verwendbaren Eisbeutels an der Injektionsstellefür etwa 5 Minuten nach der Injektion hilft ebenfalls, eineungünstige lokale Reaktion zu vermeiden.
Ein Typus der weißen Blutkörperchen, den Leukine erhöht,wird üblicherweise als Polys bezeichnet, kann aber auchGranulozyten genannt werden. Wenn eine Person, die Leukineerhält, in eine Notaufnahme kommt, um im Krankenhausaufgenommen zu werden und wird von einem ihr fremden Arztuntersucht, der eine vollständige Blutuntersuchung vornimmt,wird das Ergebnis nahezu immer eine erhöhte Anzahl weißerBlutkörperchen aufweisen. Die komplette Blutuntersuchungwird auch eine Erhöhung bei den Polys ausweisen, also denTyp weißer Blutkörperchen, die den Arzt in der Notaufnahmevermuten lassen, daß Sie eine bakterielle Infektion haben.Leukine erhöht auch häufig einen Typus von weißenBlutkörperchen, die Eosophile oder EOs genannt werden.Dieser Typus weißer Blutkörperchen könnte bei Patienten miteiner Allergiehistorie und/oder einer parasitären Infektionerhöht sein. EOs sind mindestens bei einem Drittel unsererPatienten mit Leukine angestiegen, sie sind keine Krankheitund sollten daher ignoriert werden. Die meisten Ärzte sindnicht vertraut mit den Auswirkungen, die Leukine auf dieverschiedenen Typen von weißen Blutkörperchen haben. Es istwichtig für Sie, den Arzt zu informieren, daß Leukine dieAnzahl der weißen Blutkörperchen und auch der Polys undhäufig auch die Eosophile erhöht. Polys deuten auf einebakterielle Infektion hin. Wenn Sie Ihren Arzt nicht darüberinformieren, daß Sie Leukine anwenden und wie es die weißenBlutkörperchen, speziell die Polys und EOs beeinflußt,könnten Sie auf eine Krankheit hin behandelt werden, die Siegar nicht haben. Das könnte dazu führen, dass Sie unnötigerWeise Medikamente erhalten, die wiederum ernsthafteNebenwirkungen entfalten könnten. Bitte vergessen Sie nicht,
jedem Arzt, von dem Sie behandelt werden wollen, aus welchem Grund auch immer, zu sagen, daß Sie auch mit Leukinebehandelt werden. Die Leukinewirkungen auf weißeBlutkörperchen verschwinden vollständig etwa 48  72 Stundennach der letzten Dosis. Bitte führen Sie eine Kopie diesesPapiers mit sich, um es gegebenenfalls Ihrem Arzt zu zeigen. 
In unserer Praxis, Compassionate Oncology Medical Group(COMG), haben die Reaktionen unserer Patienten heute bereitsnachgewiesen, daß die Kombination von Leukine mit Revlimidund/oder Thalidomid deutlich wirksamer sind, als dieAnwendung jeder der Medikamente allein, und zwar auf derBasis unserer Beobachtungen, anstelle darauf zu warten, bisein prospektiver randomisierter Versuch durchgeführt ist,den Wissenschaftler benötigen, um ihre eigenenSchlußfolgerungen zu ziehen. Anstatt zwischen drei und sechsJahren auf die Ergebnisse solcher Studien zu warten, werdenunsere Patienten jetzt bereits damit behandelt, waswahrscheinlich erst in mindestens fünf oder mehr Jahren zumBehandlungsstandard wird. Taxotere erhielt die FDA-Zulassungfür die Prostatakrebsindikation nicht vor Mai 2004. Ich habeim Sommer 1997 begonnen, meine Patienten mit Taxotere zubehandeln. Wenn ich darauf gewartet hätte, bis die FDATaxotere für die Behandlung des Prostatakrebses genehmigt,würden viele meiner Patienten, die heute noch leben, denenes gut geht und deren Krebs sich in Remission befindet,nicht mehr mit einer einzigen dieser Aussagen beschriebenwerden können. Prospektive, randomisierte, Placebokontrollierte Doppelblind-Studien helfen uns, medizinischeFortschritte voranzubringen, sie helfen der Allgemeinheit,nicht unbedingt dem Einzelnen. Ich habe immer versucht,meine Patienten so zu behandeln, wie ich behandelt werdenmöchte, wenn ich ein Laie wäre und deren Krankheit hätte.Das bedeutet, jeden Patienten mit dem Therapieprotokoll zubehandeln, das am Effektivsten zu sein scheint und diebesten Aussichten auf Erfolg hat, auf der Basis neuererEntwicklungen, der Kenntnis des neuesten Standes dermedizinischen Kunst, getragen von Einsicht, von Weisheit undgelegentlich einem Hauch von Intuition. Da jedesBehandlungsprotokoll eines Patienten sehr individuellgestaltet ist, justieren und modifizieren wir unsereProtokolle, so wie neue Informationen verfügbar gemachtwerden, um die Vorteile neuer Erkenntnisse einzubringen,anstelle angekettet zu sein an ein unflexibles Protokolleiner Institution. Das ist einer der wesentlichen Gründe,weshalb ich nicht in der Lage bin, Wissenschaftler zusein.....Ich glaube, daß die Bedürfnisse des Einzelnen (Sie,jeder individuelle Patient) schwerer wiegen, als dieBedürfnisse der Allgemeinheit. Die allgemeinen Standardskönnten erfordern, daß man viele Patienten mit der TherapieA behandelt, obwohl Sie nahezu sicher sind, daß TherapieB besser ist. Das ist ein weiteres Beispiel das erläutert,wie in unserer Praxis die Bedürfnisse des Einzelnen schwererwiegen als die Bedürfnisse für die Allgemeinheit. Ich glaube, daß die individualisierte Feineinstellung derMedikamentendosis von Woche zu Woche für jeden Patienten,eine Erklärung für die reduzierten Nebenwirkungen(toxicities), wie auch für die weit überlegenen Responsratenund die Überlebgensstatistik, die wir sehen und deren sichdie Patienten unserer Compassionate Oncology Medical GroupPraxis auch weiterhin erfreuen. 
Und wie immer wünsche ich Ihnen Glück, 


        alles Gute Dr. Bob 

ein langes und erfolgreiches Leben 


P.S. Am Donnerstag, dem 22. Juni 2006 wurde ich wieder miteinem Enkelkind gesegnet. Meine Tochter Kimberly brachte ihrerstes Kind zur Welt, eine Tochter, Sophia! Mein siebtesEnkelkind. 
P.P.S. Seit Juni 2006 (die Zeit der Entstehung desOriginalpapieres), wurde Dr. Bob mit zwei weiterenEnkelkindern gesegnet: Nummer 8 und 9, Ariella und Ezra. Triple Hormone Blockade, Triple Androgen Blockade und FinasteridMainetnance are registered Trademarks of Robert L. Leibowitz, M.D.
Überarbeitet am 25.08.2008
** None of the above should be construed as medical advice or consultation, andanything discussed in this paper is meant for information only. All medicaltreatments, consultations, decisions and recommendations can only be made by thepatient and his/her treating physician. There are side effects associated withall medicines, and the reader is reminded to discuss the risks, benefits, andalternatives of every medication with their prescribing doctor before taking anymedicine.
** Nichts von dem vorher Gesagten sollte als ein medizinischer Ratschlag odereine Konsultation ausgelegt werden und alles, was in diesem Papier diskutiertwurde, ist lediglich als Information anzusehen. Alle medizinischen Behandlungen,Konsultationen, Entscheidungen und Empfehlungen können nur von dem Patienten undseinem/seiner ihn behandelnden Arzt/Ärztin gegeben bzw. getroffen werden.Nebenwirkungen gehen mit allen Medikamenten einher und der Leser sei daranerinnert, die Risiken, Vorteile und Alternativen jeder Medikation mit seinem dieMedizin verschreibendem Arzt zu diskutieren, bevor er sie einnimmt
Originaltitel:
Antiangiogenic Cocktail (AAC)
Übersetzt von Christian Ligensa19.04.2010

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung:

Hier* kann das vorläufige Ergebnis der von Dr. Kamradt erhobenen Daten für die damaligen DHB-Patienten eingesehen werden.

Gruß Harald.

*"Es ist ein Unterschied ob einer schweigt, oder den Mund hält"*
 (W. Mitsch)

----------


## Schorschel

> *(1)* ...Stattdessen betreiben Sie "argumentatio ad hominem" ohne irgendein sachbezogenes Argument, schwerwiegende Vorwürfe sind dann "Anmache oder Häme".... *(2)* Schorschel möchte ich bitten etwas sorgfältiger zu lesen und sich mit den zwei "Sie" in den Personalpronomen zu beschäftigen. Herr Schmidt hat ja meine allgemeine Leseempfehlung für sich persönlich beantwortet, für ihn persönlich war mein Literaturtipp allerdings nicht.


Verehrter Felix Stern!

Zwei kurze Kommentare zu Deinem letzten Beitrag:

Ad (1): 



> ...Unter einem *argumentum ad hominem* (lateinisch Beweisrede zum Menschen) wird ein Argument  verstanden, in dem die Position oder These eines Streitgegners durch  einen Angriff auf persönliche Umstände oder *Eigenschaften seiner Person*  angefochten wird...(wikipedia)


Deine bemüht geschwollene Ausdrucksweise verbessert nicht die Substanz Deiner Ausführungen. Und bevor Du uns  mit Latinismen beglückst, solltest Du erst einmal versuchen, die  deutsche Sprache zu beherrschen (siehe "Ad 2"). 

Ansonsten bekenne  ich freimütig, dass ich bei Dir in der Tat "ad hominem" schreibe - eben  weil Du Dich nach meiner Ansicht hier im Forum vor allem als zynischer  Stänkerer (vulgo: Stinkstiefel) hervorgetan hast. Da interessiert mich nicht wirklich, dass Du ab und zu auch mal etwas Sachliches von Dir gibst.

Ad (2):




> Originalzitat Felix: "Danke, Herr Schmidt...Ich hätte einen besseren Tipp: Ihr Urologe hat  einen dicken Stapel  hoffentlich gelesener Fachjournale. Sprechen Sie  mit ihm, ob Sie sich  manchmal ein paar interessante Exemplare zum Lesen  ausleihen dürfen. Das  pflegt die gleiche Augenhöhe und das gute  Arzt-Patienten-Verhältnis."


Dein kompletter Beitrag ist expressis verbis an Daniel Schmidt gerichtet. Du redest ihn persönlich an und empfiehlst ihm dann in der Anredeform (2x "Sie" groß geschrieben), sich von _seinem_ Urologen ("Ihr Urologe...") Fachjournale auszuleihen, damit er auf "Augenhöhe" mit seinem Urologen kommen kann. Wie Du da behaupten kannst, Dein Literaturtipp sei nicht für Daniel Schmidt bestimmt gewesen, ist mir schleierhaft. Gerade die von Dir angesprochenen Personalpronomen beweisen exakt das, was Du bestreitest, nämlich dass Du mit dem Dir eigenen Zynismus Daniel Schmidt anmachen wolltest.  Soweit zu Deinem Verständnis der deutschen Sprache - oder sollte ich besser Missverständnis sagen?.

Und nun möchte ich mit einem herzlichen "si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses" schließen.

Schorschel

P.S. Die geneigten Mitstreiter mögen mir verzeihen, dass ich auch ein paar Latinismen eingestreut habe, aber ich wollte auch mal mein "Großes Latinum" raushängen lassen. :-))

----------


## Felix*

*Das pflegt die gleiche Augenhöhe und das gute Arzt-Patienten-Verhältnis."*

Wie weit im Tunnel steht man, wenn man nicht erblickt, dass ich vom Arzt-Patienten-Verhältnis schrieb. Für Herrn Schmidt hätte ich das Arzt-Arzt-Verhältnis angesprochen. Im Übrigen gehören Sie für Ihre Beleidigungen hochkant aus dem Forum geschmissen, Schorschel, ich kann das nicht rücksichtsvoller oder weniger geschwollen ausdrücken.

----------


## hartmuth

Macht man sich die Mühe und schaut  im Pubmed unter den Stichwörtern z.B. Thalidomid, Leukine, Ketokonzanole, Celebrex oder Finasterid die dort aufgelisteten Abstracts nach, so werden sich nicht wenige finden, die eine signifikante Wirksamkeit gegen den Prostatakrebs feststellen, gerade auch in Kombination. Diese Abstracts sind allesamt aus jüngeren Jahren.
Dann möge man mal bei Herrn Leibowitz nachlesen, seit wann er u.a. obige Medikamente einsetzt und erfolgreich anwendet, nämlich schon seit den 90er Jahren. Im Pubmed ist darüber nichts veröffentlicht. Leibowitz hat aber ausführlich darüber berichtet, in Vorträgen, in Fachzeitschriften und in seinen Hauspublikationen.

Obiger Sachverhalt spiegelt nur wieder, dass es innovative Ärzte gibt, die der vom uro-okologischen Establishment behüteten Entwicklung um Meilen voraus sind. Leibowitz ist vielleicht der schrillste, aber nicht der einzige dieser Ärzte. 
Sind seine Berichte und sein Therapieweg nichts wert, nur weil sie nicht in Pubmed veröffentlicht sind? So kann man sich eine inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung ersparen und alternative Therapiekonzepte ignorieren oder  desavouieren. Es zieht sich durch wie ein roter Faden. Die S3-Leitlinien werden als Gebets- und Kochbuch gedeutet und Evidenz wird zum Schlachtruf gegen jedwede Therapierichtung, die den hohen Studienanforderungen nicht genügen kann.

Es wird niemals randomisierte Studien geben, die z.B. Thalidomid, Ketokonzanole, Celebrex oder Finasterid als PK-Bekämpfungsmittel prüfen. Diese Medikamente sind als Schlafmittel, als Mittel gegen Fußpilz, Arthrose oder Haarausfall lange schon auf dem Markt, die Pharmaindustrie verdient damit ihr Geld und wird sich hüten, hier teure Studien zu finanzieren. Auch die ADT3 wird deshalb nie in den Genuß einer randomisierten Studie kommen. Also: Keine nachgewiesene Evidenz, taugt nichts, kann man vergessen. So einfach funktioniert  das heute. Mit Richtlinien werden ärztliche Intuition und Innovation abgewürgt und selbst der Patientenwunsch, z.B. Thalidomid verschrieben zu kriegen, stößt auf eine eingeschüchterte, auf Richtlinie getrimmte Ärzteschaft. Ich kann ein Lied davon singen.

Leibowitz hat 2001 eine Veröffentlichung zur DHB herausgegeben, die auch in Pubmed erschien. Sein Update 2005 und sein Bericht zum 10-Jahres-followup 2011 wurden in Pubmed jedoch nicht veröffentlicht. Jeder kann die Ergebnisse in seiner homepage nachlesen. Ihr Herren Kritiker, warum bezieht ihr euch nicht darauf, warum bezieht ihr euch nicht auf seine Schriften, um eine inhaltliche Diskussion zu führen? Ich finde die Ergebnisse der DHB hier im Forum wie auch in den Leibowitzschen Statistiken durchaus beachtenswert. 
Ich halte die DHB allerdings keineswegs für eine Therapie, die in allen Stadien Überlegenheit zeigt, wie Leibowitz ziemlich großspurig meint. Auch scheinen mir die fixen 13 Monate Androgenentzug viel zu unflexibel für den individuellen Patienten. Es gibt noch andere Aussagen von ihm, die ich nicht unterstützen würde.

Aber man muß beim Sachverhalt bleiben. Wenn z.B. Ch. Ligensa mit Ausgangswert PSA 32 und Gleason 3+4 nunmehr 14 Jahre nach Leibowitz erfolgreich therapiert, so ist das keineswegs ein glücklicher Einzelfall. Auch der hier angesprochene Dieter Voland hat nunmehr 12 Jahre hinter sich, nur mit DHB und später mit Thalidomid. Bei PSA über 10 hat er nun einen 2. DHB-Zyklus begonnen. Wie Ch. Ligensa so war auch er mit PSA 6,1 und Gleason 4+3 keineswegs ein Kandidat für AS, wie gerne bei erfolgreichen DHB-Historien vermutet wird.
Selbstverständlich hat sich bei so manchem auch ein Plateau eingestellt, aber bei so manchem kam es auch zur Progression nach wenigen Jahren und es fehlten die finanziellen Mittel und die ärztliche Unterstützung für weiterführende Therapiekonzepte. Diese Leute standen buchstäblich im Regen, voller Enttäuschung und es blieb nur die RPE oder Bestrahlung. Auch das gehört zur DHB-Geschichte hier in der BRD.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hartmut,

bevor ich mich, meist gegen 22.00 Uhr zur Nachtruhe begebe, noch schnell ein Dankeschön für Deine letztlich versöhnlichen Worte zum Thema DHB. Auch wenn ich die Reißleine auf Anraten zweier gestandener Forumsaktivisten dann doch gezogen habe, weil ich kein Cocktail-Fan war und bin, habe ich die DHB nie verdammt oder in Abrede gestellt.

Gruß Harald.

*"Ich rate mehr zu können als man macht, als mehr zu machen als man kann"* 
(Bertolt Brecht)

----------


## cligensa

Lieber Hartmut,
auch von mir ein "Danke" für Deine positiven Aspekte. Allerdings gibt es immer noch einige Fakten, die anders gesehen werden sollten: 13 Monate DHB, 1. Zyklus und 9 Monate HB3 2. Zyklus sind auch von Leibowitz aus Wissenschaftsberichten herausgezogene Zeiten, die einen konkreten Hintergrund haben. Aber auch das ist in einem seiner Vorträge enthalten. 
Ich beabsichtige im Laufe des Jahres ein Portal zu entwickeln unter anderem mit Leibowitzens wissenschaftlichen Hintergründen, um mehr Fakten zur Untermauerung des Verständnis zu wecken bei denen, die unvoreingenommen dran gehen wollen.

Ansonsten habe ich keine Lust zu "zoffen", auch wenn ich manchmal ganz schön schroff bin. Sorry for that.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## HorstK

> ... aber bei so manchem kam es auch zur Progression nach wenigen Jahren und es fehlten die finanziellen Mittel und die ärztliche Unterstützung für weiterführende Therapiekonzepte. Diese Leute standen buchstäblich im Regen, voller Enttäuschung und es blieb nur die RPE oder Bestrahlung. Auch das gehört zur DHB-Geschichte hier in der BRD.



Hallo Hartmut,

danke für Deine Anmerkung!

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=report

----------


## Mattse

> Von Bob Leibowitz ist allgemein bekannt, dass er radikale, die Lebensqualität beeinträchtigende Therapien ablehnt und an deren Stelle die von ihm entwickelte Dreifache Hormonblockade (DHB) anbietet.


Die Wissenschaft schreitet voran und entwickelt sich weiter. Hier http://www.kueblergmbh.com/index.php?nav=79 eine Alternative?  :Blinzeln:

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Mattse,

diese Verlinkung ist grenzwertig und könnte als Werbung gedeutet werden, die in diesem Forum untersagt ist. Da wirbt eine Firma für ein für sie patentiertes und nur von ihr angebotenes Verfahren.

Ralf

----------


## Mattse

> grenzwertig und könnte als Werbung gedeutet werden


*Waffengleichheit*: Wird für Leibowitz keine Werbung gemacht?
Auf der Homepage dieses Forums ist zu lesen:
*
Forum: Androgenentzugstherapien*

DHB nach Dr. Robert Leibowitz 

Gedacht ist die Seite als Ergänzung für suchende Interessierte an genauerer Diagnostk und damit effektiveren Therapien
(auch Leibowitz betreffend: Ob die Zellen gegen Strahlen und/oder Chemotherapie resistent sind).

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Mattse,

in diesem Teilforum wird nicht nicht für Dr. Leibowitz Werbung gemacht, sondern eine Plattform zur Diskussion einer mit seinem Namen verbundenen und bekannt gewordenen Therapiestrategie geboten, die im übrigen auch von anderen Ärzten praktiziert wird: Dres. Strum, Myers, Scholtz, Tucker zum Beispiel, aber auch von vielen deutschen Ärzten.

Ralf

----------


## Mattse

Jeder hat seinen Standpunkt und Deinen sehe ich ein, aber:



> aber auch von vielen deutschen Ärzten.


-Welche wären das oder anders gefragt: Warum wird dann nur Leibowitz genannt?
 (Man könnte ganz auf Namen verzichten und nur z.B. AHT/DHB etc verwenden)

-Warum werden dann nicht die verschiedenen Therapieformen auch mit Unterforen namentlich genannt? 
(nach Leitlinien vorgesehene Therapieformen wie "RPE - offen - DaVinci" oder "Bestrahlung" etc)

Das würde die Orientierung wesentlich erleichtern. Soll keine negative Kritik sein und will alles gemacht werden, aber dann bitte mit gleichen Vorraussetzungen und ohne "Expertenbonus" und "Adminbonus."

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Mattse,

- Cirka 80 Ärzte in Deutschland und Österreich führen auf Wunsch die DHB durch. Ich werde die jetzt nicht einzeln fragen, ob sie namentlich genannt werden möchten.

- Wollen wir jetzt eine endlose Diskussion auch über die Gestaltung des Forums führen? Ich denke, es erfüllt seinen Zweck, so wie es ist.

Ralf

----------


## tom aus lu

> - Wollen wir jetzt eine endlose Diskussion auch über die Gestaltung des Forums führen? Ich denke, es erfüllt seinen Zweck, so wie es ist.


Exakt und an dieser Stelle sei einfach auch mal erwähnt, dass dieses Forum einzigartig ist! Da sollte man den Macher auch mal ein öffentliches Lob zukommen lassen! Keine Krankheit hat eine derartig gut geführte Plattform um zum Nachdenken anzuregen wie dieses Forum. Wer meint es besser machen zu müssen und keine Zeit und Kosten scheut hat immer noch die Chance.

Tom

----------


## Isbjørn

So sehe ich das auch, Tom. Also Ralf, einen Moment mal stillhalten fürs Loben.

Knut

----------


## RalfDm

Danke für die Streicheleinheiten!

Ralf

----------


## dillinger

Auch ich möchte (mal wieder) RalfDm für sein tolles Engangement danken!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## Harald_1933

> Da sollte man den Macher auch mal ein öffentliches Lob zukommen lassen!


Gut so, Tom. Aber wenn wir schon Ralf beim Namen benennen, sollten wir auch Holger namentlich mit einbeziehen. Auch dem besten Administrator, und ich kenne keinen besseren, wären ohne die technische Unterstützung beim Ablauf dieses Forums durch eben diesen Holger manchmal die Hände gebunden. Es ist für mich als Computer-Laie immer wieder ein Wunder, wie fast spielerisch leicht die unzähligen möglichen Aufgabenstellungen hier ab- oder aufgerufen werden können und sich dann auch sekundenschnell abspulen und das Ergebnis anzeigen. Die erst unlängst eingeführte automatische Abspeicherung von möglicherweise durch PC-Abstürze ausgelöste Unterbrechung beim Schreiben eines Beitrages, stellt erneut eine Verbesserung des Forumsablaufes dar.

Erwähnt sei bei dieser Gelegenheit, dass Holger Jünemann vom 8. bis 10. Februar ein Seminar zum Thema "Erstellung einer Website" in der VHS Barsinghausen leitet. Die geplanten Seminare und Online-Vorträge können *hier* eingesehen werden.

Gruß Harald.

*"Es ist nett, wichtig zu sein. Aber es ist wichtiger, nett zu sein"*
(Roger Federer)

----------


## Mattse

> Von Bob Libowitz ist allgemein bekannt, dass er radikale, die Lebensqualität beeinträchtigende Therapien ablehnt und an deren Stelle die von ihm entwickelte Dreifache Hormonblockade (DHB) anbietet....... 
> Das Besondere an der Therapie ist, dass er sie in einer Art und Weise gestaltet, *dass einerseits der Erfolg der Hormontherapie maximiert, die Risiken und Nebenwirkungen der Therapie aber minimiert werden*.


Da habe ich mal eine Frage, Reinardo.
Fährst Du Dein Auto auch immer Vollgas mit einem Fuss auf der Bremse?

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
nachdem ich wieder zuhause bin, und die Routine eingekehrt ist, möchte ich zu einigen Themen, in denen ich involviert war, Stellung beziehen.
In diesem Thread war das Thema*Die DHB eine kurative (Ersatz-)Therapie*
untermauert durch die Proklamierung dieser zum Platinstandard durch Dr. Leibowitz. 

Die Leibowitz Befürworter in diesem Thread versuchen erfreulicherweise gar nicht mehr den Platinstandard DHB zu verteidigen bis auf Schorschel. Die Verteidiger führen die Verdienste von Leibowitz bei fortgeschrittenem PK an, aber das war nicht das Thema. Thema verfehlt! So hieß es in der Schulzeit und entsprechend war die Benotung:

Hartmuth: Schwerpunkt liegt zwar auch bei den Erfolgen fortgeschrittener PK durch innovativen Medikamenteneinsatz. Die DHB wird angesprochen und dass sie kein Platinstandard ist.
Schulnote: 3

Cligensa: Umfangreiche Informationen über Leibowitz und seine Verdienste bei fortgeschrittenem PK. Man hat den Eindruck, die DHB soll in diesem Argumentenschwall vergessen gemacht werden.
Schulnote: 4-

PeterP: Ich nehme an, dass Deine Ausführungen zur DHB sich auf fortgeschrittenen PK und nicht auf Anfangsstadien mit DHB als kurative Therapie beziehen.
Schulnote: 4-

Schorschel: Keine Sachaussage, nur Polemik. Der Spanier würde sagen  para nada.
Schulnote 6

Die Hormontherapie ist eine palliative Therapie. Dies ist wissenschaftlicher Standard! *Die DHB ist eine Hormontherapie und somit palliativ und kann nicht kurativ sein.*
Und deshalb ist es unverantwortlich, einem Betroffenen, der noch Chancen auf Heilung hat, die DHB zu empfehlen.

Gruß Knut.


P.S. An den BPS: Hallo Günter, die Aufmerksamkeit, die Leibowitz auf der Homepage des BPS erhält, ist der Kehrwert seiner internationalen Bedeutung. Wie verträgt sich dies mit der S3-Leitlinie Absatz 5.70? Wie will der BPS mit dieser Hofierung ein seriöser Partner bei den deutschen Medizinwissenschaftlern sein? Ich meine, es ist nun wirklich an der Zeit, dies Fossil, DHB-Platinstandard, endgültig zu verbuddeln.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Schorschel: Keine Sachaussage, nur Polemik. Der Spanier würde sagen  para nada.
> Schulnote 6...
> 
> Gruß Knut...


Das adelt mich...

Mit Dank
Schorschel

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Polemik und Selbstgerechtigkeit machen noch keine Wahrheit. Ich habe mal an einem College unterrichtet, wo der Lehrer nicht die Schüler sondern die Schüler den Lehrer benotet haben.  Das hat die Qualität des Unterrichts ungemein gehoben. Da Knut sich hier als unser Lehrer sieht und Noten vergibt,  kann ich ihm wegen unzureichender Kenntnis der DHB nur die Note 4 geben.

Knut, der mit mir die Lehre von der DNA-Zytometrie studiert und dank seiner analytischen Fähigkeiten diese noch viel besser als ich verstanden und für die praktische Nutzanwendung erklärt hat, müsste es besser wissen. 

Leibowitz geht, wie übrigens auch Issels, über dessen Lehre ich mich aufgrund gehässiger Polemik in diesem Forum in den letzten Wochen informiert habe, von der Prämisse aus, dass Krebs von Anfang an eine systemische Krankheit ist und auch entsprechend behandelt werden sollte. Man mag diese These nun akzeptieren oder nicht, aber einiges spricht für die Richtigkeit derselben, z. B. die hohen Rezidivraten nach vorgeblich „kurativen“ Behandlungen sowie die magere Bilanz der Krebsforschung, die es trotz ungeheurer Investitionen bisher zu keinen befriedigenden Ergebnissen gebracht hat.

Leibowitz hatte anfangs mit intermittierender Hormontherapie behandelt. Dabei hat er die Beobachtung gemacht, dass einige Patienten keinen zweiten Behandlungszyklus brauchten sondern ihr PSA-Wert stabil blieb. Das war der Anfang der DHB.  Die theoretische Begründung für dieses Phänomen finden wir in der DNA-Zytometrie, weil in den Anfängen der Erkrankung eine peridiploide DNA-Struktur vorherrscht, die fast ausschließlich  hormonsensibel ist. Auch hofft man, dass  die körpereigenen Abwehrkräfte mit einigen resistenten Krebszellen dann noch fertig werden können. 
Die DHB ist daher eine Chance, mehr nicht. Man gewinnt mit ihr einige Jahre Zeit, erhält sich die Lebensqualität und kommt später vielleicht in den Genuss fortentwickelter technischer Verfahren oder neuer Medikamente. 

Es gibt ja nur die DHB als eine zielgerichtete, theoretisch fundierte und auch hinsichtlich der Nebenwirkungen durchdachte Hormontherapie. Was außerhalb der DHB an Hormonbehandlung angeboten wird, wirkt ja nur palliativ, wird  oft missbräuchlich oder gar kontraproduktiv gegeben, ist nichts anderes als das Kortison der Urologen. 
Die DHB aus dem Blickfeld des Forums zu verbannen, wie Knut das vorschlägt, das ist ein Angriff auf das Informationsrecht der Patienten  und ein Angriff auf deren  Entscheidungsfreiheit. 

Reinardo

----------


## Frirak

raczkowski@aon.at

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Knut.Krueger,

so wie ich KISP bis dato verstanden habe, und noch verstehe, ist es ein Informations-und Diskussionsportal für PCa-Betroffene.
Die Aufgabe ist es, sollte es sein, Aufklärung auf sämtlichen Ebenen zu bieten, dass Aufzeigen sämtlicher Diagnoseverfahren, Therapieoptionen, sowohl Schulmedizinische als auch die Komplementärmedizinische. Neutral diese zu hinterfragen, ihre Vor- und Nachteile transparent für jeden User, und Neubetroffenen, darzustellen.
Nur dadurch wird eine folgerichtige Entscheidungshilfe für Betroffene, und Ratsuchende ermöglicht.
Ein selektieren von Therapieoptionen einzelner User, welche im Glauben sind ihre vorgefertigte Meinung, Ansicht, dogmatisch vertretten zu müssen, entziehen sich demokratischen Prinzipien, und „entmündigen“ den Leser zugleich in seiner Entscheidungsfreiheit.
Überlasse dies bitte dem Ratsuchenden selbst, und gebe ihm auch die Möglichkeit dazu.
 
Deine Verteilung von Schulnoten „Knut.Krueger“ sagt weit mehr über Dich aus, als über die Notenempfänger.
 
Gruß Helmut

----------


## Frirak

Bravo, Reinardo!

Seit 2006 Betroffener, melde ich mich eher selten zu Wort, denn ich vermisse bei vielen Meldungen die nötige Distanz und Sachlichkeit. Glaubenskriege und Politik gehören einfach nicht ins Forum. Auch pseudowissenschaftliche Ausführungen von Nichtmedizienern nützen niemandem. Was mich betrifft, so war ich nach 15 Monaten DHB (gegen den Willen sämtlicher konsultierter Urologen) streng nach Leibowitz (Ende 12.12.2007) mit einen relativ raschen Wiederanstieg des PSA konfrontiert. Im Dezember 2010 war der Status Quo Ante dann erreicht. Böcking diagnostizierte ein "Mittleres Risiko". Ich hielt mich an Leibowitz' Empfehlung - sinngemäß - nicht gleich mit Schüssen aus der Hüfte zu reagieren, wenn einmal ei höherer Wert auftritt. Aber Angenehm war's sicher nicht. Dez. 2012 erreichte ich nach einem Rückgang bis 6,31 dann 9,34. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt ergänzte ich meine (aus mehreren zusammengefaßten Erfahrungen) selbstkomponiere "Therapie" aus Proscar, Selen, Cetebe (500 mg Vit. C teilverzögert) durch täglichen Tee vom Kleinblütigem Weidenröschen, da zwei Bekannte, die nach einer RPE einen Wiederanstieg des PSA hatten, diesen seit Jahren trinken; der PSA ist bei Beiden nunmehr stabil unter 5. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob es der Tee ausmacht oder nicht, aber Mein PSA (03/12 7,86, 06/12 6,85, und 10/12 6,02 ist jedenfalls nicht weiter angestiegen. Einer, der von mir konsultierten - angenehmen - Urologen sagte mir klipp und klar, dass das heutige medizinische Wissen über den Prostatakrebs noch sehr unzureichend ist (Zitat: "Wir wissen eigentlich garnichts"). Also werde ich mich hüten aus meinem Krankheits- und Behandlungsverlauf auch nur irgendwelche Schlüsse zuziehen; vielleicht habe ich bisher einfach Glück gehabt.

Immer wieder einmal erwähnen muß ich, dass ich in der schlimmste Zeit meiner Erkrankung, den Wochen nach der positiven Diagnose, in Ralph Rainer Damm und in Christian Ligensa eine aktive Stütze hatte, die mich wieder aufrichtete und positiv in die Zukunft blicken ließ. Das werde ich nie vergessen!

----------


## Frirak

Korrektur: Zeile 4 soll heissen .....nicht. Dez. *2011* erreichte....

----------


## Frirak

Lieber Christian,
Deine innerliche Größe, Deine Erfahrung "am eigenen Leib" und Deine vorbildliche Hingabe eines großen Teiles Deiner Energie an Mitmenschen, denen gesundheitlich ähnliches  widerfuhr wie Dir, machen Dich für jedwede unqualifizierte Kritik unangreifbar. Um zur sokratischen Einsicht des "scio nescio" zu gelangen muß man sich halt erst als Voraussetzung - so widersprüchlich es auch sein mag - dem Versuch Wissen zu erlangen, hingegeben haben. Deine Erfahrungen habe ich mir zur Leitlinie für den Umgang mit meinem PCA gemacht und diese Entscheidung noch keinen Tag bereut. Das Risiko ist natürlich allgegenwärtig und die Verantwortung für meine Entscheidung liegt ausschließlich bei mir allein. Alle jene, die sich nach gründlicher Überlegung für eine andere Therapie entschieden haben, haben - aus meiner Sicht - ebenfalls das Richtige getan.

----------

